# How's the Weather ?



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2021)

There was a thread a while back someone had started about extreme weather they were experiencing. It was quite a good thread as many commented on it.

As our weather seasons are completely the opposite , I thought this would be good to see how your seasons compared to the last. 

We have just finished one of the coolest summers in over 40 years. It was very nice compared to the last few years and the terrible bush fires that tore through parts of Australia. It has also been very much the same for autumn here, its been very mild compared to the last few. I have a feeling its going to be a very cold wet winter here 

How's the weather where you are ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 29, 2021)

Some windy days, then a gorgeous day, then big build ups with threat of severe weather. East of me last night there was a terrible hail storm. 70 mph wind with stones the size of baseballs. The spring has been pretty cool so far.
Look at this hail stone that fell near San Antonio, TX last night. I wouldn't have wanted to be where it fell!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 30, 2021)

We had very little rain this winter. The lakes are low and it is already warm here; in the high 80's. We have some wind or a breeze still on most days and my allergies have never been so bad.
The woman with the cattle behind me had to start flooding her fields in April this year! Usually it's "April showers bring May flowers."


----------



## Taz (Apr 30, 2021)

We had a great winter(after 4 really cold ones), up close to freezing most days and not super cold at night. Feb. let us have it, very cold and snowy but spring started early at the beginning of March with some really warm sunny weather. The grass greened up and started growing and all the leaves opened a month early. April hasn't been so great so far, it's gotten colder and wetter with some snow, high winds and below freezing nights. I'm hoping May warms up and we get some more sun.


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 1, 2021)

Our weather here in Northern lower Michigan has been pretty close to Taz's description. Local cherry and other crops may have suffered some initial damage to buds as everything bloomed earlier than usual and then froze. I have had a little blanket on Jasper, which will probably coming off later today (yay!). The nights have been pretty cold yet but we may be on the upswing? I spent part of a winter in Australia and I was cold (even though I come from a colder climate), but the couple I stayed with only had a couple of space heaters, which really didn't cut it. I felt very damp. They made fun of me and asked why I was cold. Well, for one, we heat our homes a lot more I think. (I was in Melbourne).


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 1, 2021)

Central Oregon was actually slightly milder last winter. We only had a couple weeks of single digit temps F. Everyone kept expecting a second cold spell. Spring so far has been mild. I pay attention to the birds and they all started migrating in a few weeks early.


----------



## Kelly (May 1, 2021)

STORMS a brewing, I hear THUNDER! There’s a SHADOW from the clouds and it’s getting BREEZY!!

I love talking about the weather, especially my little weather team!

From the left:
THUNDER, BREEZY, STORMY, SHADOW





HAHAHA!!!! XOXO!!!!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 2, 2021)

I somehow put I am from Texas even though I am from NC . We got out of the wettest winter we’ve had in a long time. Unless you have an indoor arena the horses wasn’t able to be worked so the thoroughbreds being throughbreds started loosing their brains from being out of work. I don’t think I have ever seen so much rain. Now it is being normal NC and last week it was in the 40 degree days and this week it is in the 80 degree days. NC weather changes about like a mares mood .


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> Our weather here in Northern lower Michigan has been pretty close to Taz's description. Local cherry and other crops may have suffered some initial damage to buds as everything bloomed earlier than usual and then froze. I have had a little blanket on Jasper, which will probably coming off later today (yay!). The nights have been pretty cold yet but we may be on the upswing? I spent part of a winter in Australia and I was cold (even though I come from a colder climate), but the couple I stayed with only had a couple of space heaters, which really didn't cut it. I felt very damp. They made fun of me and asked why I was cold. Well, for one, we heat our homes a lot more I think. (I was in Melbourne).



Where bouts in Melbourne were you Pitter Patter ? I live south of Melb and agree with you , its very cold in winter.

Its been raining for the last few days here and a top of 13 degrees Celsius. We have some sunshine for the next few days then its predicted to rain for the next week


----------



## Cayuse (May 10, 2021)

It's been a little cooler this Spring and not much sun. Lots of overcast days. Winter had a little less snow than usual and again, not much sun. It seems like I'm living endless grey days. New England usually has more variety.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 12, 2021)

Similar to Cayuse many gray days in MN this year but recent weeks more blue skies and sunny, albeit breezy but mild - around 50 degrees on average during the day.

So glad to be above freezing and no snow!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2021)

We have had a very cool spring. It hit 90 one day, but then dropped down into the 50's. I thought we were finished with heavy coats! I think the jet stream is still bringing cold air down for a few more days. The roses and peonies love it. Lettuce is happy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 13, 2021)

It will be interesting to see how your spring and summer fairs. I have a feeling we are about to get the extreme cold winter you had this year !


----------



## Minimor (May 15, 2021)

Here in MB it's been a cool spring, with lots of wind. Unfortunately it is also very dry--probably the driest spring any of us have seen. We had almost no snow all winter ter, and we were dry last fall going into winter. We have extreme fire risk -- fire bans in most municipalities, no back country travel. This will be our 4th year of drought, which means 4th year of high hay prices. We will be lucky if there is any hay at all this summer because a cold, dry spring does not make the grass grow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2021)

Minimor said:


> Here in MB it's been a cool spring, with lots of wind. Unfortunately it is also very dry--probably the driest spring any of us have seen. We had almost no snow all winter ter, and we were dry last fall going into winter. We have extreme fire risk -- fire bans in most municipalities, no back country travel. This will be our 4th year of drought, which means 4th year of high hay prices. We will be lucky if there is any hay at all this summer because a cold, dry spring does not make the grass grow.


Oh, wow, that is too bad. We have been in that situation before. Hard to endure. I really dread seeing that "red flag warning" on our weather news. We are having enough rain for the crops and pasture, but not enough to fill ponds. One of ours is dry. The other is very low.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 15, 2021)

We are in a bad drought too, turned warm quickly with lots of wind.. Everything is dry and brown. My neighbor had to flood her fields sooner and also more frequently for her cattle. I didn't have to worry about the green grass for turn out very long this spring! That's the only upside.


----------



## Taz (May 16, 2021)

We've had 5 bad hay years in a row here. Either too wet or no rain. It looked like it might be a good spring but then got cold and wet and everything stopped growing. It's warmed up and gotten sunny now but too dry, the hay isn't growing and no ones even got anything planted yet.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2021)

Oh Taz I know how bad a crappy hay season is. U til last year we had been thru it for a bout the last 5 years . It’s been really cold here for the last few days . I take my hat off to everyone of you that get snow , I think I’d struggle to live somewhere it snowed .


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 19, 2021)

Taz said:


> We've had 5 bad hay years in a row here. Either too wet or no rain. It looked like it might be a good spring but then got cold and wet and everything stopped growing. It's warmed up and gotten sunny now but too dry, the hay isn't growing and no ones even got anything planted yet.



Yeah, same in my area.
Although it looks like this year is a bit better than last year. Last year was a disaster for farmers here. SO dry, long weeks with no rain and July temperatures in May ! And people were fighting for the hay because farmers produced only 1/3 than what they can usually produce in a summer. Prices just zoomed out of control.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2021)

We have had some terrible weather over the last fortnight. We had storms come thru, that Ive never witnessed anything like before. I was lucky where I am but many people are still without power and this was nearly two weeks ago. Its done nothing but rain over the last few days and we are predicted to get alot more over the coming days. 

How is everyone coping with getting hay ?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 24, 2021)

Sorry about your weather. We had a winter like that 10 years ago. I went without power for 19 days.
We should have an excellent first cut coming in. Plenty of good dry days to make hay and rain has been ok. Hoping second cut will be good as that's what I feed the most of.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 24, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> We have had some terrible weather over the last fortnight. We had storms come thru, that Ive never witnessed anything like before. I was lucky where I am but many people are still without power and this was nearly two weeks ago. Its done nothing but rain over the last few days and we are predicted to get alot more over the coming days.
> 
> How is everyone coping with getting hay ?



We just had our hay delivered an hour ago. Tomorrow we'll be unloading it all before the weekend. 
Here in our place, we had a very nasty storm and one of our tree snapped in two because of the wind. Thankfully, it did not cause any damage or hurt anyone.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2021)

Thats fantastic for the both of you  I hope its great quality !


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 25, 2021)

We've been having unpredictable thunder storms here in Central Oregon which is causing havoc with the hay growers. Normally, they would have had their first cutting done and bailed by now. Probably means they'll only eek out one more cutting by Fall. Previous years they've been able to get a 3rd cut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2021)

Typical summer here. The last few days have been hot and windy, but we've already had one cool front that dropped afternoon June temps to the 80's. Yay! Now another front is coming and the weatherman has us in a flood watch. We'll see. Our farm ponds could all use filling so maybe this is It. 
No hay shortage here, but the price is up. I paid $4 for "recycled" small bales of bermuda--rebaled from round bales that fell apart. Hay is just fine. 
A seller I got some from last fall is charging $12 per small bermuda bale. I am tempted by that hay as my horses thought it was candy! But since they are on a diet, I will stick with the poorer quality. I don't think $12 a bale is too much, considering inflation and labor.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 25, 2021)

Prices here are up too, even for regular, but good quality hay (not talking of bermuda hay). Used to pay 3$ (prices Canadian, of course) a bale. Now I pay 5$, and I'm still lucky. Some will sell regular hay at 10 or 12$... One farmer told me he has lots of clients that come up from the US to buy hay... probably because of the currency difference.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2021)

JFNM miniatures said:


> Prices here are up too, even for regular, but good quality hay (not talking of bermuda hay). Used to pay 3$ (prices Canadian, of course) a bale. Now I pay 5$, and I'm still lucky. Some will sell regular hay at 10 or 12$... One farmer told me he has lots of clients that come up from the US to buy hay... probably because of the currency difference.


Bet his clients haven't been up lately...
What is "regular" hay in your area? Most areas have different grasses available. The man I get my bermuda from also has teff. But it has too high a protein for my dieters. We never see fescue here, or timothy, or orchard. Alfalfa is plentiful.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 26, 2021)

We are hot and in serious drought. Right now Orchard 1st cut is $20 a bale. It is the lowest in sugar at the moment. The meadow mix is at $17, but is testing higher. *These are the lowest prices in my area and the only place that tests.* You can go to their website and click on the hay type and the complete analysis sheet is displayed. I always do this before I go.
The website says: Due to the drought prices subject to increase!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 27, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Bet his clients haven't been up lately...
> What is "regular" hay in your area? Most areas have different grasses available. The man I get my bermuda from also has teff. But it has too high a protein for my dieters. We never see fescue here, or timothy, or orchard. Alfalfa is plentiful.



Regular hay here is timothy/orchard mix. There are some farmers who do alfalfa, but not many, most will do timothy or orchard. And I've never seen bermuda here, although it might be possible, but I haven't heard of it yet.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 27, 2021)

Bermuda is a warm season grass. I doubt your growing season would be warm enough long enough to make it worth growing. Plus while it goes dormant for winter in the southern US, your winter would kill it I imagine.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 27, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Bermuda is a warm season grass. I doubt your growing season would be warm enough long enough to make it worth growing. Plus while it goes dormant for winter in the southern US, your winter would kill it I imagine.



From your description, then I strongly assume it can't grow here (always learning new things!) 
Our crops are a rare few that survive this cold winter of ours (although I just love it)


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 27, 2021)

It's now going over 100F. and the farmers who are baling now are suffering. It means trying to get things done at night! We haven't seen this kind of heat, especially for an extended time in over 20 years. The hay in this area tends to be a combination of Orchard or a "pasture mix"....rarely Timothy, which growers in Western Oregon grow. Thank God for that as I'm very allergic to Timothy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2021)

Timothy is my favorite hay. But it does not grow in Oklahoma. I have transported it before in the past, just to get some, but now I'm fine with bermuda. I've never seen orchard hay. My hay guy puts up teff; anyone have comments on that?
My neighbor baled some alfalfa. No blister bugs, but he said it did have careless weeds in it. I asked around, and anyone whose had careless weeds in hay doesn't like it and animals won't eat it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2021)

I WISH I had your hay prices ........

Ill give you an idea of what I'm paying currently and prices have been about the same for the last 3 or so years now.

Plain Grass Mix $23.00
Lucerne (Alfalfa) $25.00 Grade 2
Lucerne (Alfalfa) $27.00 Grade 1
Teff $24.00

I usually order around 80-100 bales of Meadow hay once a year. I use this as my "Base" or "general" hay. I am currently paying $14.00 per bale.

Marsha, Teff is a really good hay for overweight horses , lower in protein than most and I order it tested at under 2% sugar. I use it a lot here at the start of spring , especially when the grass is growing like crazy.


----------



## Taz (Jun 30, 2021)

What size bales is that for? Hay prices are up here the last few years. $80-$100 for a round bale(800-1000lbs), $6-$8 for a small square(35lbs). That's in the summer, next spring before the new hay comes in they go up.

Never heard of Teff, I wish we had it here!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2021)

I pay $10-$16 for a bale. First cut Timothy is usually the cheapest but the hardest to get. Our best hay comes from Canada or New York according to my supplier. Getting hay is a problem for me as mine all have different dietary requirements, two needing fine hay, one coarser second cut, and one has allergies just to make it more challenging .
We are having a heat wave right now 4th day around 98. First cut should be cut and in around here or it's gonna be toast.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 30, 2021)

Taz said:


> What size bales is that for? Hay prices are up here the last few years. $80-$100 for a round bale(800-1000lbs), $6-$8 for a small square(35lbs). That's in the summer, next spring before the new hay comes in they go up.
> 
> Never heard of Teff, I wish we had it here!



Small squares


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 1, 2021)

Hmm. Maybe I will get a few bales of the teff when we fetch hay next time. I can try it. It's been raining here and hay making is on hold.


----------



## Taz (Jul 1, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Small squares


Oh that's not good,


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 15, 2021)

Hows everyones weather fairing ? We had a ripper weekend here , we had sunshine and it got to 18 degrees. Was the first time we have had sunny days in so long


----------



## Kelly (Aug 15, 2021)

HOT, HOT, HOT!! Here in Texas. The grass is fried  we do get plenty of sun that we would be more than willing to share with you.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 15, 2021)

It has been scorching hit here, and still so very dry. There is almost nothing for hay--i needed another 70.round bales and got only 19. No idea where I will get the rest, so our remaining herd will likely get cut in half this fall as soon as the weather cools off. Should have done it in the spring but I had hoped summer wouldn't be this bad.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 16, 2021)

Hot! Temps in the 90’s for days at a time and very dry. We’ve been very fortunate in having some periods of rain or rain showers but MN is experiencing a drought.

The creek that runs through our farm is dry with a few pockets of water left.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 16, 2021)

Hot and dry here with gray skies from distant fires. Last night I drempt it was raining. We could use a miracle like that right now!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 16, 2021)

Too bad we can't spread the weather out over the year. Enjoy the sunshine!
We had a nice cool spell to break up the summer last week. It has been pretty humid lately, which is a little unusual for southwest Oklahoma. I love the beautiful clouds against the blue sky.
Did anyone watch the meteor shower? We stayed up till nearly midnight and did see a few.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 16, 2021)

Minimor said:


> … so our remaining herd will likely get cut in half this fall as soon as the weather cools off. Should have done it in the spring but I had hoped summer wouldn't be this bad.



Oh no! How many do you have?? And how do you choose which ones to keep?? Very tough decision you have, wishing you the very best!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 17, 2021)

I am sending you all the rain you need , sorry everyone seems to be experiencing a heat wave. I love the hot weather ( don't really have a choice here in Oz) but some rain every few days in summer here would be greatly appreciated 

Minimor, I hope you are able to source some hay soon.


----------



## FaithR (Aug 18, 2021)

We've been in the hottest, driest weather we ever have experienced here in the Pacific Northwest. We have had three heat waves this summer, including the dreaded 'heat dome' that literally fried foliage. On the first night of the heat dome in early July, my stock tank was drained by all the deer in the area. Thankfully, our horses and goats had access to other water troughs that night before I discovered and refilled in the early morning. Because of the crazy heat and drought, many areas in BC are engulfed in wild fires. Everybody is looking forward to the fall and our trademark RAIN.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 18, 2021)

We are socked in with smoke again. Not much I can do for all of our animals. I have a new puppy and we've been playing inside so that's been fun though. I am an outdoors person so I'm making do, but all the laundry is done and the house is shiny clean!!! So there's that.
Praying they will get all the fires contained. They also caught a guy that started 3 fires!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 18, 2021)

Rain here in sw Oklahoma. Nice and green, but the humidity is higher than we are used to.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 18, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> We are socked in with smoke again. Not much I can do for all of our animals. I have a new puppy and we've been playing inside so that's been fun though. I am an outdoors person so I'm making do, but all the laundry is done and the house is shiny clean!!! So there's that.
> Praying they will get all the fires contained. They also caught a guy that started 3 fires!




Hope you get rain soon Willow Flats & I hope someone removes the fingers of the guy that started the fires , what a poor excuse for a human !!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm in the desert and this has been in the longest lasting heat wave here in Southern CA. And this week are dealing with 45mph gust winds. Looking forward to fall weather also.
Sending prayers to all who are affected by the fires.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 19, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Hope you get rain soon Willow Flats & I hope someone removes the fingers of the guy that started the fires , what a poor excuse for a human !!


Off with his head...


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 19, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Off with his head...


Now they have arrested a woman for another fire. What is wrong with these people?!!!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 19, 2021)

Dang!! People are crazy!!!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 25, 2021)

The fires are about to hit Tahoe, so sad!! That’s where we got married!! How is everyone else in “fire country”?

Willow, anymore fires out your way?? And we all haven’t seen pics of that new sweet little puppy of yours yet!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 26, 2021)

Kelly said:


> The fires are about to hit Tahoe, so sad!! That’s where we got married!! How is everyone else in “fire country”?
> 
> Willow, anymore fires out your way?? And we all haven’t seen pics of that new sweet little puppy of yours yet!!


We are 2 1/2 hours from Tahoe and that's the closest fire to us now. Our air quality has been in the moderate range for the past couple of days. 
I'm in puppy training mode. I Forgot how much work it is!
She is a lot of fun though so it's all worth it.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 26, 2021)

Omg! Look at that face! She is adorable!!  Soooooooo sweet!!!

What’s her name??

You are so lucky you live that close to Tahoe, it is beautiful there!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 1, 2021)

Hope everyone is staying safe with the wild weather you are currently receiving


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 1, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Omg! Look at that face! She is adorable!!  Soooooooo sweet!!!
> 
> What’s her name??
> 
> You are so lucky you live that close to Tahoe, it is beautiful there!


Thank you! We are calling her Belle. My friend's parents have been evacuated from their home in Tahoe. The air is clear here today. They have had high winds there which is making it hard for them to get control. Feel bad for the firefighters and people from that area!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 3, 2021)

Willow Flats is she a Miniature or Standard? She's very lovely!  

If I'd answered this thread 2 weeks ago until yesterday I'd have been echoing most of the above: hot, hot, humid + hot, humid + dangerously hot.

My neighbor works construction. He came home early 4 times in 9 work days with cramps and dehydrated. It's been worrisome trying to get a 23 year old to respect what Mother Nature can do.

So far this hurricane season we've had remnants from one storm do major damage to counties in Western NC. Remnants of Ida just grazed our flanks near that same area but blew by quickly. That last system pushed more sticky icky weather our way through yesterday.

Today though is a glorious fall-is-coming-soon day! It was in the 90's like the last few weeks have been yet without the stifling humidity so it felt much cooler.  And tonight...blessed cool air!! Chilly cool air. Like...I need a blanket and sockies cool air!!! I'm hoping this front will stay seated here long enough to direct Hurricane Larry on a path to the middle Atlantic away from land. Southern Mexico, Central America, the Gulf of Mexico states, the Mississippi Valley and the Norteast U.S. have already been smacked around pretty thoroughly by this hurricane season. The scary part is that we're just entering the busiest months. 

My heart breaks when I look at the live satellite views of the west coast. Northern California, Nevada and Idaho are all places I've lived in and loved. To see the smoke plumes rising so high from the Tahoe area and blanketing Nevada...like I said, it's heartbreaking. I don't know how anyone or anything breathes in it. Unlike hurricanes you can't predict where fires will go. Embers can fly who knows how many miles in an ash plume and start fires far away. They spread faster than anyone who's never been in one can comprehend.

I pray about the entire climate situation daily. I pray for the people who live where whatever major weather event is ongoing. I pray for the service people who are fighting it. I pray and pray and pray.

I just hope these extremes events aren't the new normal.  If so, I'd better pray REALLY hard for our children and grandchildren. They've some tough living to do.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 3, 2021)

Thank you Silver! She is a miniature schnauzer. And thank you for your prayers for the west! It's crazy how it can be so parched out here with all the fires while there are people being swept away in flood waters in Tennessee, so heart breaking.. Lots of prayers needed! ❤


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 3, 2021)

Prayers sent. Stay safe


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 14, 2021)

How is everyone going with the weather ? Im hoping it has cooled down & fires have been contained ? 

It is finally starting to dry out here , the spring grass is growing and the horses are shedding like crazy  We are getting temps in the high teens , lots of foggy mornings over the last week.

Minimor, hope you were able to source more hay


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 14, 2021)

We are still having heat and had a warning last week that there would be a storm passing through with dry strike lightning but it actually came with rain! It was so loud and intense that it kept my new puppy up all night, but I took her outside to do her business and was never so happy to stand in the rain!!! And that one event did help with the fires.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi, I'm in the desert of southern California and the temps have started to drop.  This has ben the longest running temps over a hundred, over 60 days straight. The mornings are in the 60tys and highs in the 90tys.
Ryan, it sounds nice that spring is coming your way.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 15, 2021)

It’s feeling like fall here in Crowley Texas, woohoo! We ❤ Fall!! It’s just been beautiful here lately.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 16, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> We are still having heat and had a warning last week that there would be a storm passing through with dry strike lightning but it actually came with rain! It was so loud and intense that it kept my new puppy up all night, but I took her outside to do her business and was never so happy to stand in the rain!!! And that one event did help with the fires.


 That is super Willow Flats , I know how long you have been waiting for rain


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 16, 2021)

The news report last night said we are expected to get a wetter spring than usual. Sept & Oct are usually the wettest months here in Melbourne.

Glad its starting to cool down for you all


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 18, 2021)

We had a really nice cool day but the temps are going up again. All the stores are full of Fall merchandise but we are still in summer mode.
I was looking at the weather stats for our area and our growing season is 11 months, aprox 329 days long!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes! Some of the stores around here already have Christmas stuff out and they started putting that out last month Ridiculous! 

95 is the high here for today, where did the fall weather go?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 20, 2021)

HersheyMint, I like those kinds of temperatures! I could care less about daytime highs as long as the night temps are 65° F and below.

Ryan, since you're coming into Spring (officially starts on Tuesday, yes?) do you have any mares in foal this year? Garden plans roughed out yet?

Here in NC we're still having most days with humidity 80% or better. Atlantic storms seem to push it all up to us. On the "I love Autumn  " side of things, we have been blessed with some alternating weeks of cool night temps.

I'll try to update the gardening thread with pictures of my very modest decorative squash harvest.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 20, 2021)

Willow flats we are experiencing the complete opposite. It started to warm up for a few days, now its freezing and raining again 

Julie, My veggie Gardens are currently under construction ( preparing them for planting in the next month or so)


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 20, 2021)

We've got cool nights, trees just starting to color up and ponies with the Fall Fuzzies


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 21, 2021)

It is raining! Really coming down at the moment. We have been in such a terrible drought so this is most welcome. We have more forecasted for this week too! We have recently been notified that they are putting a plan into place to start charging us to use our well water. Really hoping things will turn around for us. We don't normally get any significant rain in October so I'm hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 21, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> It is raining! Really coming down at the moment. We have been in such a terrible drought so this is most welcome. We have more forecasted for this week too! We have recently been notified that they are putting a plan into place to start charging us to use our well water. Really hoping things will turn around for us. We don't normally get any significant rain in October so I'm hoping it's a good sign!


So how is that even possible? Is your well not on your property? Do you not have rights to water in your deed? I'm asking because I've got "see if I can add a well" on the to-do list for my tiny property.

Between outages during hurricanes and the state of the world right now, I'd like to be assured of a consistent water supply.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 21, 2021)

Our well is on our own land in California. I'm not sure what other counties here are doing but since we have had such a terrible drought they first notified the properties all around us that they were doing a ground water study. Now they said they would be charging a fee for using our own water from our own wells. (Sighting irrigation properties.) The notice did not say whether it would be a fee per size of acreage or if they planned to install meters or what. The mailed notice had a date on it (which had passed!) for a meeting you could attend to find out more information. I e-mailed the county to get some information but no reply.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 21, 2021)

I think that is terrible Willow Flats, for too many reasons to list. We also have a well as does every home in this area.

I hope you get answers!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 25, 2021)

That is total BS if you ask me!! You have to pay thousands of dollars to have a water well installed on your property because the county doesn’t provide water and now you have to pay to use it… that just can’t be right… am I reading that correctly?!! Such BS!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 25, 2021)

Well we got rain! We set a record set for the all time rainiest day in the history of our county. We had 5.44 inches which beat the past record which had stood since the year *1880* and was 5.28 inches. In the last 141 years no other day even breached 4 inches. It rained more yesterday on one day than it did during the entirety of any October on record except for 1962. We are all marveling at this. My pasture and training area is flooded but that's ok. Our home, the round pen and dry lot are fine.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 25, 2021)

My training area.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 25, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> My training area.


Oh my gosh. You waited all summer for rain and now, what a mess! Hopefully it will drain away properly and the rest of the rainy season is reasonable.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 25, 2021)

How do your horses feel about swimming in a lake!!?


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 26, 2021)

Willow, wow that is a lot of rain. I'm in southern CA and was happy to get about 1/4 inch of rain yesterday.
Today clear and sunny


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 27, 2021)

We don't have any rain in the 10 day forecast so it's drying up and everything will be nice and green in no time!
Of course we are still considered in a drought, but this was more than a drop in the bucket for the lakes here. A few made it to 50% full. It only rained a little over 6" all of last year and we got almost that in one day! Woo hoo!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 11, 2021)

All we have had is rain over the last month. Im happy to start swapping some for some sunshine


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> All we have had is rain over the last month. Im happy to start swapping some for some sunshine


Is October your rainiest month?


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 11, 2021)

This is the lake where we launched our boat the other morning to go fishing. See how low the water is!
Send us some rain Ryan and I'll send you some sunshine.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> This is the lake where we launched our boat the other morning to go fishing. See how low the water is!
> Send us some rain Ryan and I'll send you some sunshine.


Our farm ponds are dry.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 12, 2021)

Ryan, I would love to swap some sunshine for rain. This time of year it is in the 70tys, clear skies and not much wind. we just need rain so we don't burn down


----------



## Minimor (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm ecstatic. We got snow yesterday/last night. A lot of snow, maybe 10 or 15 cm? Areas northeast of here got a lot more. Roads were all closed overnight, lots of semis in the ditch, some highways blocked due to jackknifed rigs. We never lost power, so that's a plus, and its not cold (-8C this morning) we did have a couple rains in the summer--one in July, one in August. Thanks to that rain I did find find the hay I needed, for a reasonable price. I do have 5 horses going this fall, but it's not as grim as I was earlier afraid it would be. I'm hoping for a snowy winterso next summer can get off to a better start.

We need a lot of snow as our rivers are lower than they've ever been in the almost 50 years I've lived here; dugouts are empty--we need the spring runoff to bring water levels back up. Some people have been baling cattails--and selling it. That's an indication of how grim the feed situation is. There are hay scammers--bottom feeders that they are.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh I am happy to start sending it now - PM me your addresses LOL !!! We would be pushing 250mls of rain in the last two weeks . I just brought a new horse and Id love to ride him but I think I need to book him in for swimming lessons prior to saddling him up

Marsha- yes, def late sept into Oct but it should be warming up now but its freezing , raining and constantly windy.

Willow Flats and HersheyMint- I really hope you guys get some rain soon. We were in a serious drought a few years ago which led to the terrible fires here two years ago. Since then its been much wetter than usual ,so Im hoping for you that you get the change in weather you all need (minus the fires)

Minimor Iam really glad to read you managed to track down hay. I hope you also get the weather you need to increase hay stocks, locally to you .


----------



## chunkii (Nov 15, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> All we have had is rain over the last month. Im happy to start swapping some for some sunshine



Me too I'm over the rain and the wind. Never thought I'd say it after feeding horses now I have too much feed.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 15, 2021)

It’s been FREEZING here in TX lately!  it’s 44 out there right now…but the high today is 80, woohoo! It got down to 37 the other night, burrrr


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 15, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Oh I am happy to start sending it now - PM me your addresses LOL !!! We would be pushing 250mls of rain in the last two weeks . I just brought a new horse and Id love to ride him but I think I need to book him in for swimming lessons prior to saddling him up
> 
> Marsha- yes, def late sept into Oct but it should be warming up now but its freezing , raining and constantly windy.
> 
> ...


Ryan, here is hoping you get to ride soon.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 15, 2021)

Do we have anyone from British Columbia here? Specifically the Chilliwack area that's getting drowned put from the pineapple express? What terrible conditions they have out there with rain causing flooding and mudslides/rockslides.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 1, 2021)

The weathers finally turned here  We have had some lovely days in the 30s over the last week. Its dried up so much I can actually ride 

Hows everyone going ? Anyone getting the much needed rain ?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi Ryan!! I did see your pm, I haven't had time to reply yet. Finals weeks.

Here in North Carolina, we finished hurricane (cyclone) season with no landfall here. We did have two that came to us over land. One from southwest, one from northeast. The one from southwest did quite a lot of damage and major flooding in Western NC. The other just dropped some much needed rain....back in September. Since then we've not had much.

It's now 1 December. The entire state is under a burn ban due to dryness and drought. Some counties have even banned outdoor cooking.

November was cooler than most have been since I arrived in 2007. I'm trying to hurry and finish what last bit of winterizing I need to do. I'm also planning Spring Semester classes that start 5 January. Using what little spare time I have to plan gardens for next year.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm glad you weather is rider friendly now. Southern CA has had beautiful weather in the 70tys but no rain


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 2, 2021)

Glad to hear you are getting nice weather but I was hoping someone was going to tell me you are getting rain - PRAYING FOR RAIN FOR THOSE WHO NEED IT


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 2, 2021)

Thank you Ryan!!! We have had no rain, but heavy fog for a couple of weeks so the grass stays really wet. I have had some ponies sliding big time when they put on the brakes!


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 6, 2021)

Winter dropped in and said hello here in MN. We had about 2” of snow and last night the temperature dropped and now it is 4 degrees (F). Our high today will be 7.

The weather channel says it feels like ( -14). Who needs to know that!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 6, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> Winter dropped in and said hello here in MN. We had about 2” of snow and last night the temperature dropped and now it is 4 degrees (F). Our high today will be 7.
> 
> The weather channel says it feels like ( -14). Who needs to know that!


Gaaaahhh! Real winter! I'd love to move back out West, but the places I yearn for have REAL winter. I could deal with it for 60 days or so, buuuuut....bouquet.... gonna happen. Until the humidity+heat=Julie can't breathe anymore here in NC, I'm stuck here. 

We're mild this week, then a cold front comes through and we're back to 50°'s F during day, 25°-30° F nights. So there's the trade-off. Mild winter's for yucky summers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2021)

Minimor said:


> Do we have anyone from British Columbia here? Specifically the Chilliwack area that's getting drowned put from the pineapple express? What terrible conditions they have out there with rain causing flooding and mudslides/rockslides.


I talked to my son who lives in Vancouver, BC. It was completely shut off when I talked to him. They are not even able to accept the ships at the harbor to offload freight as the roads are under water. The highway to Seattle is closed to through traffic at night so that transport trucks can come across onto the island. No one has lived through such a thing there; it is a record. 
Yesterday we tied a record made in 1956 for the warmest day. Then the north wind blew through in the night at 50 mph and cooled it off into the 30's.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 8, 2021)

Marsha I didn't know that they were closing the road at night to allow transport trucks through. Here in Manitoba we haven't seen much problem from the supply chain interruption--the only thing I have been unable to get are the Christmas oranges, which are one of the things stuck in BC. We have been getting California navel oranges so it's all good.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2021)

Near record highs tomorrow, Friday, 85! Then 32 degrees Saturday night! Poor ponies!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 9, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Near record highs tomorrow, Friday, 85! Then 32 degrees Saturday night! Poor ponies!!


85?!!!! Wow we have only been reaching 70's for the high and now low 50's for the high with frost coming tomorrow morning when it drops to 30.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 10, 2021)

We actually got rain yesterday, here in the desert. .09 inch I know, it was more like a spit!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 10, 2021)

HershyMint~ We will take anything we can get in CA right?! We have some rain coming and I want to drive today before it gets here but my low back seized up when I bent over this morning.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh no Willow, I sure hope you are resting and feel better soon.
Yes, I count every raindrop.  This next storm will hit us both, it looks like.
No flooding , please for both of us.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 21, 2021)

HershyMint- Not sure where in So Cal you are but up north here it is raining and is supposed to continue for the next 9 days straight! It is so amazing after being in a drought for so long! I can't remember back to when we have had rain on Christmas. Feeling so grateful!!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Willow, So glad you are getting rain. 9 days straight! I’m in the desert Pretty dry here but it did rain all day once last week. We could get rain Thursday on. Yes, thankful for the rain Hopefully no flooding for either of us. Let me know how you are handling all that rain


----------



## Kelly (Dec 22, 2021)

It’s gonna be sunny & 89 degrees here on Christmas Day!!! Ho, ho, ho!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 22, 2021)

Kelly said:


> It’s gonna be sunny & 89 degrees here on Christmas Day!!! Ho, ho, ho!!


89!!! That's crazy! What are your summer temps like?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 22, 2021)

Summertime is 90-102, SUNNY! HOT! But I’ll take the heat any day!! When the weatherman says 75% chance of rain, I am learning that doesn’t always mean rain LOL


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 22, 2021)

Glad to read some of you were getting much needed rain! A blessing for sure!

All of you in those warmer climes....bah humbug! 

Snow, partly sunny, and it was 1 degree ( one degree) this morning on my way out to the barn. 

HoHoHo....☃❄


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 22, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Summertime is 90-102, SUNNY! HOT! But I’ll take the heat any day!! When the weatherman says 75% chance of rain, I am learning that doesn’t always mean rain LOL


We are hot in the summer too! But it is in the 50's right now. I do like having a break from the heat though!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes, warm temps for us here in western Oklahoma also. That happens sometimes in December. We had ice on the water troughs two days ago, and all my flowers are frozen now. We may get rain next week--really need it!
I feel sorry for my furry horses. Just taking them for a walk can work up a sweat.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 22, 2021)

MaryFora One degree❄


----------



## Taz (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm seconding the bah humbug for all you folks with warm weather! I have heaters in all my water and tack room, -15C last night with lots of wind and worse to come. 
Happy Ho Ho!


----------



## Lindy Hagar (Dec 23, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> There was a thread a while back someone had started about extreme weather they were experiencing. It was quite a good thread as many commented on it.
> 
> As our weather seasons are completely the opposite , I thought this would be good to see how your seasons compared to the last.
> 
> ...


ye


Ryan Johnson said:


> There was a thread a while back someone had started about extreme weather they were experiencing. It was quite a good thread as many commented on it.
> 
> As our weather seasons are completely the opposite , I thought this would be good to see how your seasons compared to the last.
> 
> ...





Ryan Johnson said:


> We have had some terrible weather over the last fortnight. We had storms come thru, that Ive never witnessed anything like before. I was lucky where I am but many people are still without power and this was nearly two weeks ago. Its done nothing but rain over the last few days and we are predicted to get alot more over the coming days.
> 
> How is everyone coping with getting hay ?





Ryan Johnson said:


> There was a thread a while back someone had started about extreme weather they were experiencing. It was quite a good thread as many commented on it.
> 
> As our weather seasons are completely the opposite , I thought this would be good to see how your seasons compared to the last.
> 
> ...





Ryan Johnson said:


> There was a thread a while back someone had started about extreme weather they were experiencing. It was quite a good thread as many commented on it.
> 
> As our weather seasons are completely the opposite , I thought this would be good to see how your seasons compared to the last.
> 
> ...


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 23, 2021)

Taz and all who are in a freeze, I would gladly bottled up some of the heat I have in summer and send it to warm up your winter.


----------



## Lindy Hagar (Dec 24, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> There was a thread a while back someone had started about extreme weather they were experiencing. It was quite a good thread as many commented on it.
> 
> As our weather seasons are completely the opposite , I thought this would be good to see how your seasons compared to the last.
> 
> ...


________
Hi I'm from Kinglake Australia. It is sunny & very warm, though not stinkin hot yet.
Christmas family lunch will be spent trying to keep the kids from jumping in the pool...mostly.
Kinglake is one of Australia's most notable bushfire danger areas & we've just pinned our PONY FIRE PLAN notice to the fridge, front door & stables/feed shed.
We have an exact fire plan (since we lost half of our property in the "Black Saturday" fires of 2009). We are super-aware of bushfires & our fire training & preparation is up to date.
Whilst I long to experience one white Christmas like our northern hemisphere friends, I do adore our hot, hot summers. Summer is here loud & clear & our ponies have finally shed their winter woolies.
Life is good!
xx Linda


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 24, 2021)

Linda, So nice to hear all is good with you on the other side


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 25, 2021)

Summerlike today. Some sweaty little horses when we returned from a gentle drive. A good roll finished it off.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 26, 2021)

We have a snowfall warning for tonight/tomorrow...hoping for a few inches of snow! Then it's going to turn COLD.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 26, 2021)

Looking at the weather now and OMG! New Years Day the high is 71 and the low is 25!!! What the heck is happening??? NEED HEAT!! NEED SUN!! HELP!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 26, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Looking at the weather now and OMG! New Years Day the high is 71 and the low is 25!!! What the heck is happening??? NEED HEAT!! NEED SUN!! HELP!!
> 
> View attachment 45499


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 27, 2021)

How’s the weather? Don’t ask...just. don’t. ask. 

I’ll tell you anyway......

Power outage, 9” of snow, and dropping temps...down to around -4 or so.
❄☃.

I understand Minimor!


As for Kelly...... I thought Texans were tough!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 27, 2021)

Sending you warmth I thought it was cold this morning at 38 degrees. That's a heat wave for you.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you HerseyMint! I definitely feel the warmth! 

The ponies are outside right now having a good time....must be their padded little selfs coupled with their fur coat.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 27, 2021)

We actually did get snow after 11 last night, and overnight/this morning. We got about 8 inches on the level so that's wonderful--though now I need to get trails made through the snow so hauling out water is easier...it is now -27 and wine at least -30 overnight.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 27, 2021)

Oh no…no snow… we are walking around in shorts and tshirts right now! 


Power outage?? Do you have a generator MaryFlora?? If not, come to TX! We have extra rooms!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 30, 2021)

It has been raining all day today.🌧


----------



## Minimor (Dec 31, 2021)

-40 here this morning, no matter if you go.by Fahrenheit or Celsius, -40 it is. And then wind chill.on top that, so feels more like -50.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2021)

Minimor said:


> -40 here this morning, no matter if you go.by Fahrenheit or Celsius, -40 it is. And then wind chill.on top that, so feels more like -50.


 Brrrrr!


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi Minimor! Brrr is right!  I hope you have a trail in to help with hauling water. That is a hard, hard job in those temperatures. 

We’re looking at -21 by morning, not sure what the windchill might be! It sounds crazy but apparently we are twice as warm as you are!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 31, 2021)

Yikes you guys!!!! We are getting down to 32 F so no complaining from me. Will be covering my lettuce and some citrus trees though. We have had so much rain that I still have standing water in areas but it feels so good!
I admire your hardiness!!!! ❤


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 31, 2021)

Don’t admire mine..my pitiful whining detracts from the hardy pioneer look! 

Enjoy your badly needed rain and the balmy temperatures!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 31, 2021)

On the plus side....we currently have no mosquitoes.

Yes, I have a pretty decent trail from house to pasture so hauling warm water out 2x a day isn't too hard. Now the problem is my silly ponies likes to mess around instead of drink. They crowd in, fight over then water, stand there and pull on the edges of the water tubs, then keep chasing each other away from the water. I wait and watch to make sure they don't pull a tub over and dump my water--then am frozen by the time they finish and
I can go walk around the bales and cut off any loose twines and such. Brats--they are supposed to drink in an orderly fashion so I can check the bales while they drink.

I do hate winter.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2022)

11 degrees here. It was shirt sleeve weather Dec 31 and we scoffed at the weatherman predicting ice the next day. So, yesterday we had frozen faucets and hoses. Husband used a torch to thaw out the faucet so we could undo the hoses. At least I had filled up the heated water for the horses and chickens. Latches on barn and gates frozen. But the horses love this frosty weather in their thick coats, cavorting and frisking. Shelter? Bah, humbug!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 2, 2022)

Minimor, no mosquitoes, of course! Another reason to be grateful crunching out to the barn in 50# of clothing! 

Eleven degrees is cold, Marsha. A horsewoman doesn’t need diamonds - she needs blow torches, heated buckets, and coveralls!

A belated thank you, Kelly, for the invite to your place next time the power blows! ☺ I think a number of us would love to take you up on that! Can you imagine if we all showed up? Look out Ft. Worth!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 2, 2022)

We've had similar temperatures to Kelly here in my part of North Carolina. Near record highs (upper 70's) and mild nights. The last couple days we've had some much needed rain that lifted our burn bans.

Marsha, we won't get as cold as you when your front reach us tomorrow. We'll have a 45 degree drop though....from the current 72 down to 27 in the next 24 hours or so. I won't complain *too much* as it IS still winter on the calendar.

My heart goes out to those in the Boulder Colorado area. First those fires, now no power with single digit temps and a half-foot or more of snow.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jan 2, 2022)

Nc continues to act like a mares mood lol. It was 72 degrees F yesterday and now tomorrow it is going to drop to 27 degrees F and we have a 100% chance for snow .


----------



## Kelly (Jan 3, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> A belated thank you, Kelly, for the invite to your place next time the power blows! ☺ I think a number of us would love to take you up on that! Can you imagine if we all showed up? Look out Ft. Worth!



That’s a great idea MaryFlora! Come on EVERYBODY, come to my house…party in Ft. Worth!!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 3, 2022)

It's 27 degrees this morning. It should be a high of 46 degrees. All of you with those single digit degrees, I wish you Warmth!!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jan 3, 2022)

Here is how they felt about our little dusting of snow before it melted. I love her little jump into the pile of leaves lol. 
View attachment FullSizeRender.mov


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 3, 2022)

Very nice. I love to see them run


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 5, 2022)

This morning at 8:00. Snowing and 9 degrees.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2022)

Soooo pretty! Are those hoof prints on your deck


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you! It is pretty and we do enjoy the view and the birds that come to the bird feeders.

 No pony tracks! Just my booted feet before shoveling...sigh...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 6, 2022)

We had a wind chill of -28 this morning. Cold, windy and dry --not a good combination for wheat and pasture. Chickens are staying in. Midnight has a finer coat and she has chosen shelter, but Dapper Dan has a thick pelt and doesn't mind the weather at all. 
We humans prefer being in the location of the wood stove!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jan 6, 2022)

They are predicting -35* Celcius (-30* F) next Tuesday, at our place and that's without windchill! With windchill, it looks like -40 Celcius! (-40*F) 

The coldest I've ever seen up here was -44*Celcius or lower because we didn't have any lower on the thermometer! 

Anyone wants to send a bit of warmth to Canada? We have plenty of cold to exchange!!!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 6, 2022)

Marsha and JFNM....I’m with you in spirit and outerwear...lots of outerwear!

Be safe outside.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 7, 2022)

I wish it was that easy to send you warmth, I would send it to you
This morning it was 50 degrees at sunrise. Crazy January weather.


----------



## Standards Equine (Jan 7, 2022)

North-Central Alberta Canada. It's cold. It's always cold! Snow and cold. It's been -20 Celsius or colder for the last few weeks. Supposed to break next week. Ponies all have lots of hay, shelters and are doing just fine. They all look like tiny, hairy yaks! We had very little rain last summer, drought. We're above average for snowfall so far and I'm glad for that. Hay has been less than half of its normal harvest. Snow means spring growth and a higher water table.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 7, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> North-Central Alberta Canada. It's cold. It's always cold! Snow and cold. It's been -20 Celsius or colder for the last few weeks. Supposed to break next week. Ponies all have lots of hay, shelters and are doing just fine. They all look like tiny, hairy yaks! We had very little rain last summer, drought. We're above average for snowfall so far and I'm glad for that. Hay has been less than half of its normal harvest. Snow means spring growth and a higher water table.


Glad you are getting that snowfall. These extreme weather cycles are sure hard to plan around sometimes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 10, 2022)

Its been about 30 here (86f) for most of the last week. It did get up to 41 over xmas , way too hot for me. I spent most of the day checking the horses and making sure they all had cold water and plenty of shade. As of today its supposed to rain and be a bit stormy for the next week. We had one of the biggest downpours of rain Ive ever witnessed the other day. 180 mis in 20 minutes, CRAZY !!!! We seem to be getting a really "tropical" summer this year ( I can only hope it doesn't bring all the snakes out )


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 11, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Its been about 30 here (86f) for most of the last week. It did get up to 41 over xmas , way too hot for me. I spent most of the day checking the horses and making sure they all had cold water and plenty of shade. As of today its supposed to rain and be a bit stormy for the next week. We had one of the biggest downpours of rain Ive ever witnessed the other day. 180 mis in 20 minutes, CRAZY !!!! We seem to be getting a really "tropical" summer this year ( I can only hope it doesn't bring all the snakes out )


Ryan, glad it has cooled down some for you and at least the tropical factor should keep the threat of fires lower. I'm with you on the snakes!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 25, 2022)

Minus 18 this morning but the sun is pouring over the frozen landscape and it has warmed up to zero! 

Thought I’d share my outdoor wear since the end of November.  What do you put on going outside to the barn?


----------



## Taz (Jan 25, 2022)

I LOVE my 'Elmer Fudd' hat. You know, the one with the fake fir lining that goes over your ears and half way around your face and ties under your chin.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 25, 2022)

Taz said:


> I LOVE my 'Elmer Fudd' hat. You know, the one with the fake fir lining that goes over your ears and half way around your face and ties under your chin.


Oh yes, I love mine too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 25, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Minus 18 this morning but the sun is pouring over the frozen landscape and it has warmed up to zero!
> 
> Thought I’d share my outdoor wear since the end of November.  What do you put on going outside to the barn?View attachment 45863


Plan the outdoor routine as it's a lot of trouble to get ready to go out! Do you have a mudroom, for snowy/muddy boots and outerwear?


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 25, 2022)

Well dog gone....those furry hats look perfect! Why am I wearing a stocking hat? 
 Shopping on the horizon!

Marsha, I love your photo!  It should be a winter advertisement! 
Also, we have a four season front porch with mats for boots, a coat tree and a shelf for gloves etc. It really helps especially when things get damp or wet!


----------



## hganser (Jan 26, 2022)

Yikes! Where are you? Did you put blankets on your minis? I am new to the world of minis, we adopted two last year. Never had horses before, and we're always trying to figure out when and if to put blankets on, but it never, ever gets that cold here. Thankfully!


----------



## MBENES (Jan 26, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Minus 18 this morning but the sun is pouring over the frozen landscape and it has warmed up to zero! A
> 
> Thought I’d share my outdoor wear since the end of November.  What do you put on going outside to the barn?View attachment 45863


I like your pants. I wear high wool socks - Vermont made Darn Socks are the best, wool leggins, an outer pair of pants, wool longsleeve, wool sweater, wool gaiter and wool lined leather vest, then an overcoat. I'm in Massachusetts,and the coldest is about 0 F. We get a nasty wind from the NE that freezes my nose. Everything else stays toasty.


----------



## hganser (Jan 26, 2022)

Oh, I see now, Southern Oklahoma. I didn't know it got that cold there. I grew up in Michigan. Never again!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2022)

I find the hardest part to keep warm is the hands. No matter how insulated the gloves are, the fingers just get cold. If I have to do anything with water, such as filling chicken waterers, I put disposable gloves on over my fleece gloves, which helps a lot. 
It gets nippy here in Oklahoma in the winter sometimes, but the cold dips and snow are not that common.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome hganser to the amazing world of horses and minis! You’ll never be the same after sharing your life, heart, and resources with your equines! 
We live in central MN and this year is definitely a cold one!

MBENES, I have those exact socks on at this moment and just love them. They are soft, warm, and wear like iron. Love your wardrobe! The coveralls are very helpful especially with the wool sweater over the top. Zero degrees is cold especially with a NE wind.... !

Totally agree, Marsha, about the hands and fingers. Your tip on the disposable globes over the top of gloves is a good one and will try that today. The mittens are fairly warm but need to come off for snaps and small things ...


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jan 26, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Plan the outdoor routine as it's a lot of trouble to get ready to go out! Do you have a mudroom, for snowy/muddy boots and outerwear?


I have a mudroom in my basement with direct access outside. The Cement floor is perfect for muddy/ snowy/ wet boots and snow gear!


----------



## Minimor (Jan 27, 2022)

I wear muck boots, sweatpants over a thin pair of cotton long underwear, Tshirt and sweatshirt with a necessary and wool tuque. If it is colder than -30 or if it's colder than -20C with a strong wind then I also wear a fleece jacket. I have fleece lined leather mitts for when I have to chop ice out of the water tank on really cold days, otherwise I just wear cotton gloves. I think there were 2 days this winter that I added a bigger pair of sweatpants--that was -40 with a wind--still only needed the fleece jacket though--haven't worn an actual coat in 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 27, 2022)

We had 0*C today but of course it was windy (Chinook blew in from Alberta) so the snow was blowing. Roads are ice covered, and I have to go to town in the morning. 

Nice day though, wish the warm weather would stay!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2022)

Beautiful snowfall here yesterday. Supposed to warm up into the 40's later, so it won't last long. It is 18 this morning with ice fog. Guess I will wait till a little later in the day to try the snow saucer and the horses. The ice fog is quite beautiful, but glad I do not have to drive anywhere.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 27, 2022)

You are one tough cookie, Minimor!  

I take my hat off to you....but only for a minute because I’m a wimp!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2022)

Midnight needed a blanket but dapper dan is plenty furry.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 27, 2022)

These are images during our NC ice storm on 14 January. We were lucky, and only without electric for 14 hours. I'm so grateful we insulated our house well! Even though it was only 12° F that night, we stayed warm enough with just wearing sweaters and scarves before we gave up and went to bed.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 27, 2022)

Then, on 21 January, we had this:






I took these with my Samsung 21+ at 0423 Saturday morning. They look black and white, however, that's how reflective the snow was even in our small town.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 27, 2022)

This was poor Monica's reaction to her first snow!   She turned 2 back on June 29th. She was NOT impressed, my sweet little wrinkle-face girl!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 27, 2022)

It’s absolutely freezing here in TX! I wear the same things as yall do in the north  I really do, I hate being cold. When I was at the grocery store the other day there were people wearing shorts!! Crazy Texans!! Seriously it’s gonna be 32 tonight! Freezing I tell ya!! Ponies already have their blankeys on  But don’t feel too bad for us  …. I mean, I know some of y’all are snowed in and all …. But it’s gonna be in the 70s here this weekend


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2022)

Supposed to be in the 60's again here by Saturday. We enjoyed our snow day, and the moisture was very welcome, but I'm glad it just happens ocassionally. Midnight got her blanket off today and Dapper Dan was dried off. He has such a thick pelt, like a buffalo, but hers is very fine and thin. 
Every season seems to set a record of some sort some where. Too hot; too cold; too wet; too dry; too too too...
Silver City, thank goodness your power came back on fairly quickly. It is no fun to be "off the grid".
Kelly, we have crazy folks here also who run around in shorts in freezing weather. What are they thinking???!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 30, 2022)

To everyone on the east coast getting hit with all the storms , I hope you will be ok. I can't imagine being without electricity in a snow storm. I'm sending you sunshine and warmth.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 30, 2022)

This was the total snowfall on this, our third wintery weekend in a row. It's windy here, which is contributing to a windchill feel of 20° F. 

After an initial startle when I first stepped out the front door, I laughed. Even this glove looked like it was trying to run away! It reminded me of Thing from The Addams Family.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm praying hard for those in the Northeast.Imagine flooding, freezing, blizzard and 47,000 without power (in Massachusett) as I'm posting. Watching the wind-battered waves breaking over those homes made my skin shiver and my heart ache.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm saying prayers too. The reports I've seen make me shiver


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 30, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> View attachment 45942
> 
> This was the total snowfall on this, our third wintery weekend in a row. It's windy here, which is contributing to a windchill feel of 20° F.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are doing ok in NC


----------



## Abby P (Jan 30, 2022)

We got about 2 feet, maybe a little more where Rowan lives. We're lucky enough to be further west than where they got the really terrible winds, so our power stayed on and the only thing I can complain about is sore abs from shoveling all that snow! Rowan seems mildly annoyed but I thought it was funny seeing him eat hay off the snow like it was a table.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 30, 2022)

Abby P said:


> View attachment 45945
> 
> 
> We got about 2 feet, maybe a little more where Rowan lives. We're lucky enough to be further west than where they got the really terrible winds, so our power stayed on and the only thing I can complain about is sore abs from shoveling all that snow! Rowan seems mildly annoyed but I thought it was funny seeing him eat hay off the snow like it was a table.


A snow table, that is funny


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 30, 2022)

That is some serious snow , Sending you all some warmth 

Its been in the 30s most days here Over the last week , got up too 38 one day but we have also been having heaps of rain which has been great . One day last week we had over 80mls in two hours. Over all its been a wetter than usual summer and it really shows with how green everything is for this time of the year  We had two days of lighting and storms a few days ago but no damage. 

I hope you are all keeping warm and everyone is staying safe


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 31, 2022)

Good thing Rowan has that very hairy belly!! Imagine if all that was rubbing YOUR tummy!!


----------



## Abby P (Jan 31, 2022)

He has hair to spare!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2022)

Arctic blast coming through again. We were expecting sleet and freezing rain overnight so I put blankets on both horses. If no precipitation comes, I'll take Dapper Dan's blanket off. The groundhog definitely won't see his shadow here today.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 2, 2022)

That’s a miserable forecast for all of you. We have no precipitation but today the high is zero and tomorrow morning it will be -22.


----------



## Dickel (Feb 3, 2022)

Here in Edon Ohio we have seven to eight inches of snow at 8AM and snowing. 17F with 9 mph wind. We are at a level 2 road advisory. County weather advisory just called and plows are having a hard time keeping up. I loaded the truck with two days of hay. No wheelchair today but the truck is in the barn and free of snow. Horses will be fine and easy to feed.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 3, 2022)

Snow in TX! And ice! And freezing rain! The high today is only 24 and the low tonight is 17  come on summer!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 3, 2022)

Yep, another winter day in southwest Oklahoma. My sled was supposed to be here yesterday. Hope it arrives in time to use it. What a time for the rope on my hay bag to break! I had to improvise yesterday hanging it. Must order a new bag, as I don't think I want to bother restringing a new rope and attaching all the hooks and loops.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 3, 2022)

Yikes Kelly! Freezing rain is the worst weather event in my book. Your yard area looks very cold.

Dickel, hopefully your good planning keeps life relatively simple during your snow. You and your family stay warm and stay safe!

Love your shopping list, Martha! I think a horse person could pick out another horse person anywhere in the world, simply by their current shopping list.


----------



## Dickel (Feb 3, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Yikes Kelly! Freezing rain is the worst weather event in my book. Your yard area looks very cold.
> 
> Dickel, hopefully your good planning keeps life relatively simple during your snow. You and your family stay warm and stay safe!
> 
> Love your shopping list, Martha! I think a horse person could pick out another horse person anywhere in the world, simply by their current shopping list.



Thanks! My son inlaw came with his skid steer and moved the drifts and cleaned the drives just before chore time this evening. Said he would be back in the morning. I would guess we only have a bit over 10 inches of snow. Last night they were calling for 12 to 24 inches of snow. Hard to tell with the wind. Looks like we will only have light snow until this system passes. Chores was not much harder than usual in cold weather. I didn't take any of my cameras out because of the blowing snow.


----------



## Dickel (Feb 5, 2022)

I decided to show all my horses eating out in the snow from my wheelchair. that was a bad idea and it only became worse. I guess trying to video on the go in the wheelchair will have to be given up. Multi tasking in the snow does not work   We ended up with over 10 inches of snow with very little drifting here at home. My Son in law cleared out my drives as can be seen in the video. It was calling for 8F allday long early in the morning but got to 18F with the sun out early afternoon.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 5, 2022)

Slush fell from the sky all day yesterday and then froze into a mess over night. I dunno what else to call it, it was a combo of snow, rain, sleet, and ice pellets.


----------



## Dickel (Feb 5, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Slush fell from the sky all day yesterday and then froze into a mess over night. I dunno what else to call it, it was a combo of snow, rain, sleet, and ice pellets.


Our snow here was light dry snow. We were lucky. It is harder to deal with what you received. This is the second day of bright sun. The bright sun shrinks the snow even in the cold. 16F with a light wind now which makes it tolerable for an old man.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 5, 2022)

Dickel said:


> Our snow here was light dry snow. We were lucky. It is harder to deal with what you received. This is the second day of bright sun. The bright sun shrinks the snow even in the cold. 16F with a light wind now which makes it tolerable for an old man.


What's sun?  
It's been cold here too, just about the same temp as you. Seems like it's been colder this winter than usual but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 5, 2022)

I feel guilty when I check these weather posts lately! We have had no rain lately which isn't good though. But today we had my sister-in-law and her family here and we had a bbq and sat outside drinking ice tea! It is supposed to be 70-72 all next week. It is like Spring here. We are all enjoying it but at the same time realizing we really need rain.


----------



## Dickel (Feb 5, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> I feel guilty when I check these weather posts lately! We have had no rain lately which isn't good though. But today we had my sister-in-law and her family here and we had a bbq and sat outside drinking ice tea! It is supposed to be 70-72 all next week. It is like Spring here. We are all enjoying it but at the same time realizing we really need rain.



In our corner of Ohio our weather is not severe in any one thing. Real bad weather seems to miss us. I like most people complain about the weather when we can not do things we have planned. Overall, we are blessed.


----------



## MBENES (Feb 6, 2022)

Dickel said:


> I decided to show all my horses eating out in the snow from my wheelchair. that was a bad idea and it only became worse. I guess trying to video on the go in the wheelchair will have to be given up. Multi tasking in the snow does not work   We ended up with over 10 inches of snow with very little drifting here at home. My Son in law cleared out my drives as can be seen in the video. It was calling for 8F allday long early in the morning but got to 18F with the sun out early afternoon.



Your weather looks about like ours. I am in Massachusetts but only have one mini, Consuelo, and a small herd of sheep. Stay warm!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2022)

We will let our wood stove go out today as it is warming up. It's messy out with the snow drifts melting. The moisture is welcome. Blankets off the horses and they are standing in the sunshine.


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 6, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> One day last week we had over 80mls in two hours. Over all its been a wetter than usual summer and it really shows with how green everything is for this time of the year  We had two days of lighting and storms a few days ago but no damage.


It definitely has been a wet summer! Here in Sydney too! I am mostly loving it! everything so verdant! Better than the smokey summers we had a few years ago !!! We are getting these super weird tropical rainstorms that start suddenly, rain cats and dogs for 3 minutes then stop completely for weeks now!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm preparing myself for our North Carolina hurricane season already, even though it doesn't start until June.

Between the weird-ish winter weather waves and reading about wet Australia, I'm guessing we might get some hurricane weather here this year. We haven't really for a couple years. Now that I'm in the house instead of the travel trailer, I want to be prepared for off-grid living if it becomes necessary.

On another note, I still have NO daffodils even poking a sprout out. For the first time since 2016 we have no daffodils yet. No blooms. No almost blooms. No.....ANYthing. Nature knows what we don't, so I'm guessing it will stay wintry later this year.


----------



## Dickel (Feb 18, 2022)

Way less snow problem than we expected with the wind predicted.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 22, 2022)

81 yesterday! Tonight the low is 27! We have another winter weather advisory in effect starting Wednesday morning thru Thursday night. Suppose to be a wintry mix of freezing rain and sleet  come on summer!


And why does it have to be sooooo windy here??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2022)

Kelly said:


> 81 yesterday! Tonight the low is 27! We have another winter weather advisory in effect starting Wednesday morning thru Thursday night. Suppose to be a wintry mix of freezing rain and sleet  come on summer!
> 
> 
> And why does it have to be sooooo windy here??


I know. The wind is discouraging! I've wanted to drive my horses while it was warmer, but the wind was too fierce. Hopefully when this round passes we can have some calm days.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 23, 2022)

Yesterday we had a little rain, a little hail and a lot of wind! This morning snow on the hills around us and more wind


----------



## Taz (Feb 23, 2022)

I've waved my white flag to winter and it's not going away. This winter has been brutal everywhere I think. I've been going between -30c and +5c (more cold than warm), twice so much snow in one day (once in 2 hours) that I couldn't plow out until it warmed up and some of it melted. Then it gets cold again and there's ice, not to mention the wind that won't go away. The horses have had to stay in more than ever before. It was +8c last night and going down all day to -20c tonight. I have two paddocks right now that I can turn out in, if I can get them over the ice safely, and 5 groups to go out. Springs coming soon right?!?


----------



## Minimor (Feb 23, 2022)

We were -37C again this morning. I wish I could share a video here--it's on Facebook. It shows a girl skating on a highway near here--that is how icy our highways all are. She is skating just as she would in an ice rink. We had a couple hours of rain Saturday evening, then it turned to wet snow--which then packed down to ice. So, even if the packed snow/ice wears off, there is still the ice layer underneath. Our highways are absolutely dangerous. They have been sanded and salted but it is so cold it does not melt the ice--at best the sand offers a tiny amount of traction. Some highways are still closed this morning--even the TransCanada west of Brandon--so many cars and semis in the ditch (lots of rollovers everywhere)--they shut it down again yesterday.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 23, 2022)

Wow, Taz


----------



## Abby P (Feb 23, 2022)

OK, so, today it was 69 degrees. Tomorrow the high will be in the low 30s, and Friday we're getting a snow storm. Whiplash! But certainly low 30s and snow is more normal for this time of year than 69 degrees, so today was the weirdo day for sure.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 23, 2022)

Here is a photo of the ice skater.

The TransCanada west of Brandon opened late this morning; I'm told it was open for a whole 7 minutes before there was an accident that stopped traffic --then they closed it down again.


----------



## Taz (Feb 24, 2022)

Minimor, I don't know how you do it there, my hat's off to you.

I have a winter boarder who comes in for Dec, Jan, Feb. When she was 14 her family moved to Alaska. There was one place near her that rented horses and she'd go every week to ride, even in the winter. It was -50!!!!! Now when it's cold here she says it's not -50 and there's an arena, this is easy. Makes me feel a bit like a wimp......


----------



## Minimor (Feb 24, 2022)

Riding at -50--no thanks! Even when I was a kid I never had any interest in riding when it was -30 or colder. Riding is foe spring, summer and fall. Winter--we just exist!!


----------



## Dickel (Feb 24, 2022)

29 F here in Edon Ohio this morning. Calling for about the same all day. Snow to start tonight and snow until tomorrow morning. I tried to make a video slipping and sliding with spunning in the mud two days ago with my phone and somehow caused it to to vireo my face thru the screen. It froze and I took one last evening driving in the tracks. 
This every spring in this area to feed animals. It was that way when I was a kid and we pulled trucks thru mud with a tractor to feed hogs. Smaller amounts of feed would be carried in buckets or bags on your shoulder thru the mud. My light all wheel drive Honda ACTY mini truck makes it easy.for me. It will be easier to fix when the ground becomes solid also.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 25, 2022)

Minimor and Taz.....I can empathize a little, from my younger days. Minnesota = snow, ice, and wind blowing the little Chevy hatchback across icy lanes of traffic. My dad laughing as he left for a business trip to Anchorage, Alaska about, "it being colder here then it will be there AND I put a screw in the thermostat to keep you from turning it up *smirk*". (Had he not said that, I wouldn't have known. Don'cha know I took it out??)

Also, the mountains in Nez Perce National Forest, Elk City Idaho. Back then we got snow, and lots of it, along with the cold. We lived way back in and had to travel down to the ranger station to catch the school bus. In winter we rode the snow machines. Like any kids, we looked for ways to skip school so ran to eagerly check the thermometers every day. If it was -30, we didn't have to go!! Too cold to risk the wind chill. Sounds like we'd have spent more days OUT of school than in this year.

Do you all get any sort of Chinook warm-up around this time of year? We'd get one mid-January or so. You know the one, where it gets up into the low 30's with a mild temperate breeze for a week or so? The one that makes you wear a T-shirt on top while you dance in the sunshine--even though from the waist down you're still dressed in full winter gear? (Ohhhhh....those snow boots with the warm felt lining...clunky as all get out!) The Chinook breeze that melts some old, grungy icicles, and replaces them with diamond drops and raises your hopes that winter WILL end...................eventually?

Yes, though I love the North sooo much more than being here, I just can't handle the winter anymore. I, too, have become a weather wimp. Please forgive me.


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 25, 2022)

Rain, more rain, and then you’re lying there in bed thinking wow it’s raining really hard I don’t think it could rain any harder... and then it does!!!!  Sometimes I think there must be only rain and no air left in the sky outside. A month ago we had weird tropical rainforest sudden rainfall, now we just have CONSTANT downpouring. And at least another week of the same forecast... I actually like the rain. I STILL prefer this to hot smoky summers a couple of years back!!! But then again a break might be nice.


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 25, 2022)

This is usually a shallow creek that runs under a small road that is a ford in weather like this! Also a photo of kids and Patchy playing in the same stream a couple of months ago!!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 25, 2022)

I love the pic of your baby…. and his tiny humans


----------



## Minimor (Feb 26, 2022)

Silver City --we rarely get chinooks any more. Years.back--in the 80s and early 90s we would get them maybe 3 or 4 times a winter and they would give us a couple days of milder weather. We haven't had a chinook in a few years now--guess they blow out before they get this far? This winter we have had 2--both brought us warm temps for a few hours, both brought us freezing rain (first one just a trace, last one a week ago gave us all the ice we've been fighting on our roads) and then snow/blizzard conditions. Chinooks aren't what they used to be!  or maybe the problem is they aren't just chinooks, they come with an Alberta clipper attached? The only thing worse than a clipper is a Colorado low, which we haven't had (yet) this winter.

We are expecting more snow tonight/tomorrow/Monday but at least it isn't -35 like it's been this past week.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 26, 2022)

Today I hear there is flooding in Australia? I hope all our friends here from down under are okay?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 27, 2022)

After several rough days that really made a dint in the firewood, today is absolutely gorgeous. I had a lovely drive with Midnight. Was able to fill up the chicken water with a thawed hose!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2022)

Compared to the rest of the east coast, we have been extremely lucky in Victoria. The floods are so bad up north , it really is heartbreaking. We have had a couple of days of heavy rain , the last few days but really nothing for a month prior to that. Its been warm and very humid ( which it usually isn't in Melbourne) 

Hows everyone else going ? Are you starting see a turn in the weather ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 15, 2022)

Typical spring here. Freezing one day with blowing snow, and 70 degrees the next day. The wind, unfortunately, has been more constant. I have onions planted, but don't dare risk anything else at this time.
Grooming the horses has begun.


----------



## MerMaeve (Mar 15, 2022)

Finally turned the corner to spring here in MI, I think.....birds are starting to come back in tenfold! Minis are starting to shed and getting itchy. Ground is thawing = muddy, gooshy footing. Highs of 60F and lows of 30F, which is better than in the single digits!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 15, 2022)

Spring is coming!! WOOHOO!! After next weekend temps at night should be slightly above 50! So I should be able to clip!! WOOHOO!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 15, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> This is usually a shallow creek that runs under a small road that is a ford in weather like this! Also a photo of kids and Patchy playing in the same stream a couple of months ago!!



After the rain last week this creek basically filled the whole valley! Bonkers!! About a metre or two above the flood markers


----------



## Dickel (Mar 16, 2022)

We had the second drying day in a row yesterday and calling for another today. It got up to 51F and a bit warmer today. I worked the deep tracks with my landscape rake ant it worked better than I expected. For some unknown reason Kacie has become camera shy. I would guess she does not understand why I am pointing to her with something and talking. Earlier in the day I was sitting and watching her and the foal was real active. I set there talking to her and never had a thought of taking my phone out for a video. I hope to be able to get her temporary pen finished today. 



















f


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 16, 2022)

This year, daffodils bloomed almost 6 weeks later than in years past. Robins are migrating through here late as well. Maybe 6-8 weeks later than I remember them. 

We're also having those late winter/early spring extreme swings in temperature. Just this week I'm getting Nature signals that it's okay to start my seeds indoors.

I'm being cautious and prepared. About 6 years ago, we got a similar storm to what Dickel has posted above, in mid- late- April. So I'm erring on the side of caution that our last frost date of 7 April (zone 7b) will be more like 7 May this year. Then I bet we jump right into hot and humid hurricane season.


----------



## Taz (Mar 16, 2022)

NAKED PONIES TODAY!!!!!! 
It's going to be about +8c with mostly sun, I stripped everyone naked. +17c tomorrow!!. Rain and colder after that but I think we made it through another winter.....happy dance!


----------



## MerMaeve (Mar 16, 2022)

I want to clip one of our minis too, but I don't have any blankets if it does go cold again....(which wouldn't surprise me!) Probably will wait until April.


----------



## Taz (Mar 16, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> I want to clip one of our minis too, but I don't have any blankets if it does go cold again....(which wouldn't surprise me!) Probably will wait until April.


Maybe this is a good time to talk your mom into a couple of blankets


----------



## Kelly (Mar 21, 2022)

Tornado watches & warnings here in Fort Worth and DFW area tonight! Along with severe thunderstorm warnings! Damaging hail!

Ponies are all in the barn tonight.  And my neighbor has been in her closet for the past hour


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 22, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Tornado watches & warnings here in Fort Worth and DFW area tonight! Along with severe thunderstorm warnings! Damaging hail!
> 
> Ponies are all in the barn tonight.  And my neighbor has been in her closet for the past hour



Are you ok, Kelly?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 22, 2022)

I’m good, thanks!  That storm has moved out and is heading north/east. Hopefully it won’t produce anymore tornadoes!! Anyone else caught up in it over the next couple of days?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 22, 2022)

Hey Kelly, glad to hear you're alright!  For some reason, the YouTube algorithm loaded the live storm chasers into my feed last night. Once I saw it was your and my brother's area, it ran all night. I checked it each time I came out of my grogginess. 

I know we have some southern Oklahoma folks here, so I hope they're safe. Mississippi and Alabama are being hit now. That system hits my area sometime tomorrow.


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 5, 2022)

Noticed this blossom in the orchard out at Apachés agistment. It’s autumn!! Also a particularly beautiful alto sirrus cloudy wisp.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2022)

Admiring clouds is one of my favorites, especially in autumn.
We have had such horrible winds the last few days it is all I can do to feed my animals. Their rubber tubs blow away, the feed is blown out of the chicken feeder, water blown out of troughs. The humidity is very low and something about Midnight's fine coat causes terrific static electricity. She is afraid to take a treat from my hand. I spritz her with fabric static spray before I can even halter her or wash the dirt from her eyes. Hopefully the worst is over and it will moderate. My husband says it is winter fighting spring.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm sending up prayers for the middle of the U.S.

No matter where you're at, record storms are forecast for you. Upper Midwest the forecast is record-breaking spring snow storms. ❄ Like, 1-2 feet of snow! Further south, strong storms with baseball to softball sized hail.
I'll pray that everyone, their critters, their gardens and their livelihoods are safe and secure.

Even though we're in a metropolitan area, we're in a Red Flag fire warning. The winds are strong and humidity low. Pray my irresponsible neighbors stop burning their trash in the middle of our cul-de-sacs.
‍🌫

For you folks (Ryan and our new member-who's name I forget but I remember her horse is Apachè) in the southern hemisphere, how's fall, y'all??


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 11, 2022)

Thank you, Silver City.  Prayers from here also, and for you and all those in fire zones.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 11, 2022)

I wish we cod redirect our approaching snowstorm (Colorado low) back to dump on the fires in Colorado and wherever else they are burning. This is the statement posted on our municipal website:


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 11, 2022)

Minimor, I apologize for forgetting y'all. You're added to the prayers list.

I know how sneaky these transitional season storms can be. May we all be blessed and safe.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 12, 2022)

If I had a generator I would be in great shape. As it is, I stocked up on some food we can eat cold, propane for the camp stove, batteries; the horses have extra water tanks, we have water for drinking and water for flushing. I will keep all our devices charged up. I expect to miss work Wed. And Thurs, which is okay. It's not horribly cold but will be cold if we lose our hydro. We usually do not lose hydro in a storm but if we get 2 feet of wet snow? It's possible. Still hoping the track shifts and the worst misses us! 

The Red River valley is already having flood worries, so 2+ feet of snow is not going to be good for them. Out here our flood risk is very low, so there is that.


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 12, 2022)

Thankfully we had a break from the rain!! Our removalist’s truck still got bogged on the ‘driveway’ though! More rain on the way but hopefully we will get to go camping this Monday!


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 12, 2022)

Thinking of you guys and your weather up there... Hope everyone is safe and comfortable!


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 14, 2022)

How is everyone? Minimor are you all doing ok?

After a week of high wind, mist, showers, rain, we have a change today - 29 degrees and snow. Not, however, expecting big amounts.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 14, 2022)

Warm here! The high is in the 80s all week!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 14, 2022)

It has been very windy here. I don't like the wind!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 14, 2022)

Dip to 33 degrees last night. Dapper Dan had on his blanket. Covered a couple of plants. Hopefully this is the last spring prank.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm here! I have missed 2 days of work. Yesterday they closed pretty much all highways in southern Manitoba, even the low road I take into town (it's been over 20 years since that one has been closed!). It's 3:30 pm of day 2 of the storm and highways are still closed--it may be tomorrow before they open. We are okay--we got maybe 10 inches of wet snow but it's blown into drifts so some areas are bare. My driveway blew bare; the snow that blew in behind my Jeep i can drive through. The grader has been past our place. We never lost hydro and hopefully won't now. Only 1 pony felt the cold so I threw a blanket on her last night and she was warm and dry this morning. Luckily our storm was not catastrophic as meteorologists were warning it might be--thank goodness for that!! Some other areas got 30 inches of snow so I hope they are coping okay.


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2022)

99 degrees today! Tiny horses  big fan!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 9, 2022)

104 today. Horrible wind. I just toughed it out and bathed both horses. With the hot wind they dried nicely before they had a chance to roll. Midnight let me wash her face with running water.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 10, 2022)

We are having crazy weather swings! Today and tomorrow 64 and by Saturday it will be 91. Have had lots of windy days, every fruit tree is loaded and pollen count is sky high!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2022)

Yay! Another nice rain last night. Not enough to help the farm ponds, but will do wonders for pasture, trees and newly planted milo. It will cool things off, too. What is so annoying and unusual is the constant wind. No one can remember such a windy spring. Bad hair day? Stepping outdoors is all it takes.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 11, 2022)

Wind seems to be a common thing for most of us. In the 60tys this week and the weekend will be in the 90tys. With little rain this year that means blowing dust and those dirt whirlwinds


----------



## MaryFlora (May 11, 2022)

Yes, the wind has been relentless here also this past year, you notice when it is not windy.

Mild temperatures but rounds of thunderstorms with tornadoes possible this week.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 11, 2022)

Yes, I'd noticed the wind is much more noticeable here in NC as well.

It's a cooler beginning to spring than I remember having since my arrival in 2007. I'm liking it!


----------



## kimbalina (May 14, 2022)

More rain in Sydney. I mean, it was sunny today but that’s an anomaly these days. Rain yesterday, rain tomorrow. Where I live there is no municipality sewerage system, everyone is on septic tanks… with relatively small blocks, between 1000 sqm and 5 acres. so it’s been wet everywhere all the time here. It seems to rarely dry out completely… I was curious whether many of you are on Septic tanks too? We had one when I was a kid but that was 8 1/2 acres of bushland, so very different.


----------



## Kelly (May 14, 2022)

Yep, we are on septic, 2.5 acres. We have a conventional system, not aerobic and only 2 people in the house. We are always dry here, but we are in need of some serious rain.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 14, 2022)

We are also on a conventional septic system and it has worked very well over the years. 

Also like you, sunny days have been scarce in recent weeks with lots of wind and showers/rain. Thursday night we were in an area that was hit quite hard with wind and heavy rain, our rain gauge holds a measured 5” and was full, so the pastures and fields are saturated.

So many desperate for rain too. Weather systems are not fair. ☹


----------



## HersheyMint (May 14, 2022)

Yes, we are on septic system also. 2.5 acres and dry. I agrees the Mother nature should even out the rain


----------



## kimbalina (May 14, 2022)

I can’t believe Tasmania is in drought while Sydney and the rest of the East coast of Australia has been getting buckets of rain everyday… yup it aint fair at all. So much rain and then down where the septic tank’s leach field is it’s so sodden. With all the rain and then septic outlet on top of it, the few dry days we get are just not enough to dry out the ground ever. Our septic tank is an aeration one. Two adults and two kids, it seems to be ok so far. We are very careful about what goes down the drain… I’m less concerned about remnant pathogens than I am about residual heavy metals and whatnot.

Our leach field is currently in a rarely used part of the property but I would like to fence those areas eventually for paddocks… does anyone allow their livestock to graze over their leach fields? I may have to move the outlet hose every now and again to allow grazing? Sorry I know this isn’t a septic tank thread!!


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 15, 2022)

My leach field runs across my backyard and into the paddock my minis are in and I have never had a problem. My land is not flat though, so no standing water over it ever.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2022)

Septic here also but we have a lagoon. Our soil does not "perk", too clay. I planted a thicket of clove currants and sand plums around our lagoon, and it has water lilies in it. 
A few years ago when we had big rains, our lagoon got pretty full, but never to the top.


----------



## Kelly (May 16, 2022)

We use to have a brand new aerobic system at the last house. Our septic guy told us the water that comes out of the sprinklers is so clean you could drink from it… not that I ever would!  my horses use to be turned out on that pasture and we never had a problem.

Im not sure how old your system is, but you could probably have your water tested if you are really worried about it.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 17, 2022)

We are also on a septic system and it is very dry here. Send some rain our way, we'd love to take some off your hands!!! Willing to help!


----------



## Standards Equine (May 17, 2022)

Well, it's not that dry here. We've been getting little bits of rain and we still have places from snow melt that are in puddles and pools. We had a pretty significant drought in Alberta/Western Canada last year but lots of snow over winter. The ponds and sloughs have filled back up again, thankfully. Our next season in bug season... lol. So the littles got fly sheets. 
I've bought the Orion fly sheets before but this year their fit in the neck isn't really that good. They make them with a cutback neck now. Doesn't do anything for my donkey, it's not as bad on the ponies. Oh well, at least they'll have something to keep the sun and the bugs off.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 17, 2022)

It's dry and windy here is southern CA Soon to turn hot. It's in the high 80ty's today.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 17, 2022)

Similar here, HersheyMint.

We'd planned to go to the Vollis Simpson Whirligig Park Vollis Simpson Whirligig Park & Museum for my birthday this weekend. With temps forecast to be 100° F, we changed plans!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2022)

It's been over 100 a couple of times, with mid 90's. Dang wind just will not give up. Once in a while it will be calm, and then off it goes again. The parade I am planning to do this weekend, we've been looking at the forecast. Expected to be in the mid 70's and windy! What in the world?? At least it will be nicer for Dapper Dan, and I can elaborate my costume some.


----------



## Kelly (May 17, 2022)

Happy birthday SILVERCITY!!  What are your new plans now?

Cant wait to see pics of your wagon in action Marsha!

95 here today, 99 tomorrow but I’m not complaining, I’ll take the heat any day


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 17, 2022)

Boooooring....a movie. It is with friends, in air conditioning, and reclining seats. I'd have been content with an early lunch/brunch and chit-chat in the park. Friends didn't think that was "birthday" enough.

P.s...thank you for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 21, 2022)

Belated Happy Birthday Silver City!  I like your original idea but it’s good to have friends treat you! Hope the movie was fun!

Temperature this morning: 34 degrees.  On the bright side, no wind! Plus it will warm up to about 50 degrees today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2022)

Disappointing weather! After 104, the day of the parade has dawned cloudy, windy and 61!!!. High today from predicted 74 now down to 64. What a miserable day for my covered wagon to make its debut. Not sure yet if I will even participate. I'll wait till later in the day to decide. If the sun comes out...


----------



## MaryFlora (May 21, 2022)

I hear that Marsha! There is a lot of standing around and that is no fun when chilly and windy.


----------



## kimbalina (May 21, 2022)

Happy Birthday Silver City!! and I hope the weather was in your favour, Martha!



Here’s our weather forecast!! Wish I could send some of these rainy days away to anyone who needs them!!!!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 21, 2022)

That is quite a stretch of rain kimbalina! Is that typical for your area?


----------



## kimbalina (May 21, 2022)

I would say no. We’ve been on water restrictions for years. The whole damn country was so parched for so long that the whole thing went up in flames back in 2016 (which I think caused enough extra heat to melt some polar caps which are now raining down on us?). Who knows. It’s been the wettest year I’ve ever known except for that year i lived in London


----------



## Willow Flats (May 21, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> I would say no. We’ve been on water restrictions for years. The whole damn country was so parched for so long that the whole thing went up in flames back in 2016 (which I think caused enough extra heat to melt some polar caps which are now raining down on us?). Who knows. It’s been the wettest year I’ve ever known except for that year i lived in London


Wow! Enjoy the rain. Maybe that will happen to us some day. It's getting kinda scary here we have been in a drought for so long the last two summers were so bad for fires. It has been so dry and windy. 
I had a British boss for 10 years and he could never get over how Americans run when it's raining. He found it so ridiculous. Same with a British trainer here who used to hold carriage driving play days for us here before he passed away. Everyone wanted to pack up if it started to drizzle.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 2, 2022)

A week of rain about every other day and wind, plenty of wind. The past two days the morning temperature was 49 degrees with a high of around 60 degrees. 

The fields in our area are so sodden corn planting is behind. We also understand the wheat farmers in the Dakotas and in other areas are looking at either no crops or significantly less production.

Oats have been high here due to last years oat crops. Yesterday, we picked up a 50# bag of rolled oats hubby mixes for bird feeding, and it was $27 per bag.

Weather here and around the world.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 2, 2022)

We just came from Utah, where it was in the 70tys, rained 4 out of the 6 days we were there. One day it rained all day the other days we were able to get outside for a bit. I love rain. I wished I could have brought it home  Utah is in a drought also.
We came home to 90ty degree weather, not a cloud in the sky and windy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 2, 2022)

Lovely rain the last few days. Everything is so refreshed. It is delaying wheat harvest a little but I don't think the farmers mind.


----------



## Lindy Hagar (Jun 3, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> There was a thread a while back someone had started about extreme weather they were experiencing. It was quite a good thread as many commented on it.
> 
> As our weather seasons are completely the opposite , I thought this would be good to see how your seasons compared to the last.
> 
> ...


I'm on top of the Kinglake Ranges so it's a brisk 4 C. Brrr. Ponies sound asleep in their insulated stables on deep fluffy shavings. Noice. I actually love it when it snows here, but I also adore extreme heat.
x Linda


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 3, 2022)

That is brisk, Lindy! Is that typical for your area? This morning we were at 44 degrees but it is warming up fairly quickly.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 3, 2022)

Lindy, you're an example of the conundrum of having friends and acquaintances in another hemisphere. We're heading into the deepness of ☀ while your prepared for winter.

The new normal--of extremes in weather--is a legacy I'm not so sure I wanted to leave behind.

I've wondered a lot recently if humanity is headed for extinction. Folks understand Darwin's "The Origin of Species" a bit incorrectly. Many people say, "survival of the fittest," but it's more like "the most adaptable, in the fastest time" survive. Humanity is NOT adaptable. We are the masters of adapting the environment to our needs.

This May was the coolest I remember since arriving in NC in 2007. Fifteen years. This week we're having 99°F, 100°F, today 97°F. We're fortunate it's still cooling off to the upper 60's and very low 70's at night. That's soon to end though. We're entering hurricane season so humidity + high temps = Julie


----------



## Kelly (Jun 7, 2022)

I just looked at the weather today and OMG! The highs are going to be over 100 this weekend!
Friday high 101
Saturday 100
Sunday 104!!!!
Monday 103
cooling off next Tuesday 101
YIKES! Not really complaining, I do prefer the heat


----------



## Kelly (Jun 11, 2022)

103 right now, feels like 107…why are my little boys running around like CRAZY horses in this heat?! Ugggg! I would video them but it is too hot to go outside


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 12, 2022)

Ugh sorry Kelley! It's hard to have several hot days in a row like that. We hit 106 Friday! Back down to the 80's this week thankfully.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 12, 2022)

Similar to Silver City, we have had a very cool and wet Spring. Today is cool (60’s) with a chance of more rain later into tonight.

We may have a period of hot and dry coming up. Typically our temperatures don’t come close to the heat you all have been experiencing, but with the extreme weather shifts anything is possible.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 12, 2022)

107 so far today. I went out to spritz my horses. They didn't seem uncomfortable. I let them out of the dry lot so they could stand under trees instead of in the shelter. I'm not a fan of heat, but what can't be cured must be endured...


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 12, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 107 so far today. I went out to spritz my horses. They didn't seem uncomfortable. I let them out of the dry lot so they could stand under trees instead of in the shelter. I'm not a fan of heat, but what can't be cured must be endured...


Yikes 107 I spray mine down also when it gets hot. Yesterday 103 today 92


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 22, 2022)

I woke to thunder at 2:30 this morning. We had heavy rain for about 20 minutes. It is still raining and lightening this morning. I was able to capture a few pics of the lightening when I was feeding this morning. The minis were fine once I fed them. Not much comes between them and their food


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I woke to thunder at 2:30 this morning. We had heavy rain for about 20 minutes. It is still raining and lightening this morning. I was able to capture a few pics of the lightening when I was feeding this morning. The minis were fine once I fed them. Not much comes between them and their food


What a lightning show!! Glad you got some rain there. We had a similar storm a few weeks ago in the night with terrific thunder claps and lightning bolts making it seem like day. Sure makes one sit up and take notice! I was a little worried about Midnight, as she does not like loud noise. But they were both fine when I went out in the morning to feed.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 22, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What a lightning show!! Glad you got some rain there. We had a similar storm a few weeks ago in the night with terrific thunder claps and lightning bolts making it seem like day. Sure makes one sit up and take notice! I was a little worried about Midnight, as she does not like loud noise. But they were both fine when I went out in the morning to feed.


We always worry about them don't we? After realizing whatever the situation is, it's are the minis ok?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 23, 2022)

Wow, that lighting was close. I see you are in Southern California, and I read in the news today that a woman and her dogs were struck by lighting and killed down there.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 23, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Wow, that lighting was close. I see you are in Southern California, and I read in the news today that a woman and her dogs were struck by lighting and killed down there.


I heard about that. So .


----------



## Kelly (Jun 24, 2022)

104 here today and over the weekend. Cold front is moving in on Monday!!  The high will be only 90!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2022)

Kelly said:


> 104 here today and over the weekend. Cold front is moving in on Monday!!  The high will be only 90!!


It is not too bad in the shade here in southwest Oklahoma. 109 degrees. The mornings and evenings are pleasant.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 25, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> It is not too bad in the shade here in southwest Oklahoma. 109 degrees. The mornings and evenings are pleasant.


 Wow!


----------



## Lindy Hagar (Jun 25, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> That is brisk, Lindy! Is that typical for your area? This morning we were at 44 degrees but it is warming up fairly quickly.


Yes MaryFlora, that is typical here in Winter. I'm in the southern hemisphere though.


----------



## Lindy Hagar (Jun 25, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> It is not too bad in the shade here in southwest Oklahoma. 109 degrees. The mornings and evenings are pleasant.


Wow! 109. That reminds me how much I love summer. I'm very accustomed to heat. We are now heading into the coldest winter month..and mud & repairing rugs. Brrr. I'm lucky my ponies love coming into their warm stables each night.
x Linda


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2022)

We had three lovely days of 70-80's! Light breeze. Gorgeous! I wish I could have played outdoors with my horses more, but appointments one day and all day working at the Polls on the other. What a waste!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 1, 2022)

Supposed to be 100 all next week. I need to keep a close eye on the animals and up the water on the garden. It happens every summer!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 1, 2022)

We have a break in the heat this weekend . Highs in the 80’s and lows in the 60’s. By next Wednesday back up into the 90’s and 100’s.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2022)

OMG please send some here , this is one of the worst winters we have had , cold & rain , rain rain rain and more rain


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 6, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> OMG please send some here , this is one of the worst winters we have had , cold & rain , rain rain rain and more rain


I wish we could meet in the middle for a trade. Rain is needed so much here.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 7, 2022)

That’s hard, Ryan, wet and cold is just miserable. Like HersheyMint said, I wish we could share!

I think mud is harder than snow to deal with, you must be frustrated to say the least. Do you have a covered arena by any chance?


----------



## kimbalina (Jul 7, 2022)

Actually I don’t mind the rain… I spent a year and a half in London and I quite like wet weather… I like it even more now that we are on rainwater tanks!! Our tank was half full/empty before this latest downpouring and of course is now overflowing. I wish we had another tank already to store overflow. We’re so slow at getting anything done!! We’re lucky that we’re on a bit of a slope so drainage is reasonable and we haven’t been affected like others.
A beautiful, crisp, sunny winter’s day today. The sun is out and soaking up the rain a bit. This is my first ever day of not having the children around. They are at my mother’s and I am excited I will get to spend the day weeding uninterrupted. Might finally try hooking up some baskets onto an old surcingle and have Apaché carry the weeds for me, munching down the grass as he goes.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 31, 2022)

We've been in a heat wave for the last 2 weeks with temps over 100.
Now, we have a heat advisory for the next week. Temps predicted 106 and up. No breeze either. I know some of you are in a heat wave too. I just hope we get some cooling soon.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 31, 2022)

Definitely time for all equine activities to be slow and easy or full stop isn’t it? When it is that hot it must not cool down much at night either.

The weather has been a series of extremes world wide it seems. I can’t help but wonder if our upcoming winter will somehow be the reverse side of your tough heat waves?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 31, 2022)

HersheyMint, it seems any chance of rain and cooling temperatures is passing over the Central America area and meandering out to see. What chances you have from the north are all troughing up and over. They've been dropping back down with severe weather in MaryFlora's part of the world lately.

This year's early and mid summer weather seems to be extremes to North and South, with just plain  heat in the middle. 

My concern is similar to MaryFlora's with the addition of this: Ryan has had cold, cold and wet wet wet. I wonder how that will be mirrored here?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2022)

Nice little rains this week at last. Of course we are having the house painted this week! And i gave my horses a bath. Temps better but it's pretty humid.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 27, 2022)

For those of you who might be affected by the hurricane on the east coast, I'm hoping you all are/ will be safe


----------



## Capriole (Sep 28, 2022)

Going through another heat wave right now...it's supposed to go down to the low 80s next Thursday (Oct 6) ...but, it seems it's always at least 5° hotter than it's supposed to be. Still, it will be better than the +100s it's been.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2022)

We had a few cool days but it's back into 90's. Mornings are lovely, though, and easy to play outdoors. Evenings are nice too when the sun goes down. Days are getting shorter! Just when it's nice to go outdoors. Booo.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 9, 2022)

Rain the last two days, very welcome indeed! But I have two very muddy horses. The most I can do is wash their faces!
We had a low wind chill the first night of rain and Billy did not like that. I put them under the shelter with hay. Dapper Dan was fine; his coat is very dense.
We were supposed to do a parade on Saturday, but it was cold and rainy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 11, 2022)

We have had constant rain the last 6 months , I don't ever think I have seen it so wet. We were blessed the week before with sunshine most days around 18-19 degrees. I was able to take rugs off my big horses and it actually started to dry up. I was FINALLY able to mow the lawns after 6 months 

The Friday just gone , we had 100mls in 20 minutes and now needless to say , we are completely boggy again  , Plenty of showers since and now another possible 50-60 mls Thursday. Unfortunately this has been the case for most of the East coast of Australia for the better part of the year. And saying all this October is usually Melbourne's wettest month. 

On the plus side , Ive noticed winter coats are flying, horse hair everywhere , hoping thats a sign of warmer and DRYER weather on the way ( lets hope they are wrong about a La Nina event for our summer)

Hope some of this rain is headed to those of you that need it over there


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 11, 2022)

Wow Ryan, I can't imagine that much rain. I sure hope the weather will dry out some for you. Sending you rays of sunshine to get it started


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 17, 2022)

Hope you are drying out Ryan! It’s always satisfying to see those winter coats shed!

Our horses, of course, are bulking up. Good thing too….this morning the temp has dropped to 19 degrees F with a high today of 29.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2022)

We've had welcome rain. Possible dip into frost this week. Have to decide whether to bring my saguaro in. Big decision as once he's in there is no going back out till spring.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 20, 2022)

35 degrees here last night, 90 here tomorrow  

Rain? What is rain?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 20, 2022)

I found this volunteer watermelon vine a couple of weeks ago. 
The bugs got the one I went to harvest day before yesterday, just before our first frost of the season. I didn't let them have it!! I gave it to Monica.


She did NOT share with Cash. I'm about to head out now and cover it some more, as tonight is the third night of hard freeze warning. Our average first frost date is 7 November. It's looking like our NC winter will be like Ryan's was. 🌨🌬🌧🌨


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 20, 2022)

Kelly said:


> 35 degrees here last night, 90 here tomorrow
> 
> Rain? What is rain?


Sounds just like us! Do you live in Texas?


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 21, 2022)

It has been in the eighties here and lows in the fifties. No rain here


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 8, 2022)

Southern California has rain!!! It was misting yesterday on and off. I woke up about 4am to rain. 50 degrees out. I just hope it rains all day


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 8, 2022)

Southeast Texas is a bright and sunny 75 degrees this morning


----------



## Standards Equine (Nov 8, 2022)

Winter has arrived in full force in north-central Alberta. Currently it's -17 Celsius which translates to 1.4 F for you guys down south. We've had probably 3" of snow in the last 4 days but today is sunny and beautiful. Barometric pressure is way up so my migraines are going full bore... So fun. Might almost have enough accumulation this weekend to take the toboggan out!


----------



## 1roadtoad (Nov 8, 2022)

Fall temperatures will finally be here in northwest Connecticut in about 2 days or so, which means it will be in the 40's and 50's. We have had a very unusual fall so far, with temps well into the high 70's! It's been crazy warm. Most people would probably be happy with such high temps, but I love the cool weather of fall. Plus, I'm a beekeeper and a warm fall is not good for bees. When it's warm the bees continue to forage for nectar and there isn't any, so they come back to their hives hungry and eat all their winter stores (honey).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 9, 2022)

A button collecting friend in Australia is in the area of flooding. Her home is still safe but neighbors have their homes flooded. My goodness, Mother Nature just doesn't seem fair sometimes.
We have overcast here. Warmish. But winter is around the corner, the Weatherman says.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 9, 2022)

Standards Equine,
I sure hope the migraine are over for you. So cold for you. Are those temps normal for you?
The rain came early in the season yesterday. I sure hope that may mean we will receive more this winter.


----------



## Standards Equine (Nov 9, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Standards Equine,
> I sure hope the migraine are over for you. So cold for you. Are those temps normal for you?
> The rain came early in the season yesterday. I sure hope that may mean we will receive more this winter.


Thank you. Yes, the barometric pressure has stabilized and my head is feeling a lot better today. It was down to -24 C last night. It's fairly normal to get dips to that at this time of year. We were fortunate though, no snow in my area until Saturday. Normally we get small snow falls as early as September but snow doesn't stay until after halloween. This year we had nothing at all til last weekend and then winter came in on a rampage! This weekend is supposed to warm up to be only -4 or -5 C for a high. We're going to have snow and cold swings until mid April. Some years we have no snow by mid April, some years we have snow stay into May. 

But there's no big or venomous snakes up here, alligators, venomous insects, etc. I'll take the air hurting my face for 6 months of the year so I don't have to deal with those. That's what airplanes and vacations are for!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 9, 2022)

I hear you on that No scary creatures for me  
Glad you feel better


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 11, 2022)

1roadtoad said:


> Fall temperatures will finally be here in northwest Connecticut in about 2 days or so, which means it will be in the 40's and 50's. We have had a very unusual fall so far, with temps well into the high 70's! It's been crazy warm. Most people would probably be happy with such high temps, but I love the cool weather of fall. Plus, I'm a beekeeper and a warm fall is not good for bees. When it's warm the bees continue to forage for nectar and there isn't any, so they come back to their hives hungry and eat all their winter stores (honey).


Poor bees.

I love them, love talking to them, love listening to them. I do my very best to keep my place bee attractive and free from chemicals. With mass poultry farming, some cotton and soybean fields and massive amounts of construction going on within a 5 mile radius of us, I fear we're losing them more quickly than they can recover from.

What do they do when there's ping-pong weather?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 13, 2022)

Tornados North of Fort Worth this morning, headed y’all’s way! Be safe out there!!

High today is 66, low on Thursday is 19 yikes 

Come on snow I got my sled ready!!


----------



## 1roadtoad (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi Silver City, Bees keep the inside of the hive at 95 degrees (F) winter, spring, summer and fall. They do this, to keep their brood (babies) warm. If it's colder than 95, then they flap their little wings to produce heat to warm the hive and if it's warmer than 95, they flap their wings to cool the hive off. Thank you on behalf of bee keepers in your area and actually everywhere for making your surroundings bee friendly. Funny note: I actually don't care for the taste of honey (I prefer sugar), so my closets are filling up with jars of honey. I started keeping bees about 12 years ago, to help the bee population and didn't really think about the "liquid gold" that they produce. Bees and the honey they produce are an amazing. I was actually nervous about keeping bees because I was afraid that they would fly into the horses as they were making their way to the adjacent fields. I have no idea if any of my horses have been stung by any of my girls (only females are capable of stinging), but I have seen no sign of it. In the summer, I will find the occasional bee in the water trough, but again, no big deal. You can have horses and bees on the same farm. Yeah!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 14, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Tornados North of Fort Worth this morning, headed y’all’s way! Be safe out there!!
> 
> High today is 66, low on Thursday is 19 yikes
> 
> Come on snow I got my sled ready!!


Kelly, what about your sleigh?


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 14, 2022)

About that snow, it took a left turn and ended up here last night, about 5”.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2022)

Nippy at night here but balmy days after several rainy days. I wish there weren't so many Christmas duties to distract me from working more with my horses. Nice driving weather.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 15, 2022)

The temperature is moderate but we have an additional 6” since yesterday and it’s still snowing.

So Kelly…..if you ever post “come on snow” again missy, I’m going to harness up DD and drive to Ft. Worth and set up camp in your barn…oh..and I like my tea without sugar.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 16, 2022)

We just came back from visiting our daughter in UT, she wants us to move there. It snowed about an inch, that's all when we were there but it was enough for me to say, I don't think moving is happening. We drove around and I was surprised to see places without a barn for their horses .
Some no shelter some with 2 sides. The day after we left it snowed 6 inches


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 16, 2022)

I’ve never been to Utah but no shelter for the horses surprises me. Even if it is a warm area typically it seems a bit of shade would be wanted for them?


----------



## 1roadtoad (Dec 16, 2022)

Winter has started in NW Connecticut! The snow is so pretty when it first falls, but my critters will dirty it up in no time


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 17, 2022)

You just need enough snow that they can’t touch bottom!

Beautiful place!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 17, 2022)

1roadtoad said:


> Winter has started in NW Connecticut! The snow is so pretty when it first falls, but my critters will dirty it up in no time


Postcard ready picture right there!


----------



## Standards Equine (Dec 20, 2022)

lol It's so funny reading about you lot complaining about winter... It's currently -32 C (-25.6 F) and it's going to sit around there all week until Christmas eve when it will warm up to the -teens/single digits. There's probably been 3" of snow fall the last 3 days, with another 8" of accumulation prior to that. The sun isn't up until after 9, goes down close to 4, solstice is rough! I needed to do a little sales video for my colt who has interest in California (he'd very much like to go there and I'd very much like to go with him!) so I shoveled him a runway on our driveway so he had a clear path to walk through the snow. 

The conversion of temperature from Celsius to Freiheit boggles my mind. Celsius, 0 is freezing. If it's above 0, it's above freezing. If it's below, it's cold. The convergence happens between the two at -40. I was telling the lady interested in Misha that it was -16 degrees, +3 F. But now at -32, it's way down to -25 F! Bonkers. 

Anyways, it's cold, it's snowy and it's absolutely stunning in the places where it hasn't been touched. There are amazing stories to be told in the snow, if you know how to read them. And there are no venomous anythings or gigantic bugs or things in the water that will eat you back (except for those monster musky in the northern lakes...) 

Stay warm!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 20, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> lol It's so funny reading about you lot complaining about winter... It's currently -32 C (-25.6 F) and it's going to sit around there all week until Christmas eve when it will warm up to the -teens/single digits. There's probably been 3" of snow fall the last 3 days, with another 8" of accumulation prior to that. The sun isn't up until after 9, goes down close to 4, solstice is rough! I needed to do a little sales video for my colt who has interest in California (he'd very much like to go there and I'd very much like to go with him!) so I shoveled him a runway on our driveway so he had a clear path to walk through the snow.
> 
> The conversion of temperature from Celsius to Freiheit boggles my mind. Celsius, 0 is freezing. If it's above 0, it's above freezing. If it's below, it's cold. The convergence happens between the two at -40. I was telling the lady interested in Misha that it was -16 degrees, +3 F. But now at -32, it's way down to -25 F! Bonkers.
> 
> ...


What an eye opener for me, from California


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 20, 2022)

Standards E, Misha is beautiful!

You are right anout the beauty of these winter climes where the snow is untouched by people. As you say, many marks from other creatures.

This morning we were -14 F and we have 15” of snow. Winds are supposed to pick up Wednesday night through Saturday morning, with windchills in the 
minus 30 degree range and blizzard like conditions.

I was born in the South, largely raised in the South, I miss the South!


----------



## 1roadtoad (Dec 20, 2022)

You won't hear me complain about snow or winter, but it doesn't typically get as cold here as it does in Minnesota or other parts of the country (world), if it did, I definitely would not like it so much! Right now, day temps are in the 20's and mid 30's, nights teens and 20's, so not bad. January and February will get a bit colder, most nights just below zero, but daytime temps are typically in the low 20's, again, not too bad. I also love to see all the wildlife footprints in the fresh snow. After the snowfall in the above photo, I found prints of deer, rabbit, and our neighborhood bobcat and fox. The only real bummer about winter is that I can't really play with the equines like I can at other times of the year. 

I don't know how many others have donkeys, but in winter, after it snows, mine will not go outside the barn until I shovel or use the snow blower to create paths for them. They hate to walk in the snow. I mess with them sometimes, by starting a path and stopping it in the middle of no where. When they come to the end of the cleared pathway and can't go any further, they turn their big bodies around within the 2' wide path to go back to where they came from, rather than walking through the snow to get to where they want to go. Sometimes they will stop and look around to see if I'll finish a connecting path for them. They're very comical. The snow can be fun!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 20, 2022)

1roadtoad said:


> You won't hear me complain about snow or winter, but it doesn't typically get as cold here as it does in Minnesota or other parts of the country (world), if it did, I definitely would not like it so much! Right now, day temps are in the 20's and mid 30's, nights teens and 20's, so not bad. January and February will get a bit colder, most nights just below zero, but daytime temps are typically in the low 20's, again, not too bad. I also love to see all the wildlife footprints in the fresh snow. After the snowfall in the above photo, I found prints of deer, rabbit, and our neighborhood bobcat and fox. The only real bummer about winter is that I can't really play with the equines like I can at other times of the year.
> 
> I don't know how many others have donkeys, but in winter, after it snows, mine will not go outside the barn until I shovel or use the snow blower to create paths for them. They hate to walk in the snow. I mess with them sometimes, by starting a path and stopping it in the middle of no where. When they come to the end of the cleared pathway and can't go any further, they turn their big bodies around within the 2' wide path to go back to where they came from, rather than walking through the snow to get to where they want to go. Sometimes they will stop and look around to see if I'll finish a connecting path for them. They're very comical. The snow can be fun!


Donkeys are so enteraining


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2022)

Here in SW Oklahoma we were warned to brace for the polar blast. I put hay out for the horses and snugged them into their blankets. A blast, indeed. At 3 a m this morning, we went from 34 degrees to 7 degrees. With the force of wind, the wind chill is -41. There must have been a little precipitation right before the freeze as now the porch is a sheet of ice.
Wood stove going so we are snug. Luckily don't need to be out on the road.


----------



## Standards Equine (Dec 22, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Here in SW Oklahoma we were warned to brace for the polar blast. I put hay out for the horses and snugged them into their blankets. A blast, indeed. At 3 a m this morning, we went from 34 degrees to 7 degrees. With the force of wind, the wind chill is -41. There must have been a little precipitation right before the freeze as now the porch is a sheet of ice.
> Wood stove going so we are snug. Luckily don't need to be out on the road.


Stay warm, stay safe!!! We're on our third day of -35 C (so we're getting pretty close to the -40s) but there's little wind and no snow, thank goodness! Today is supposed to be our last day of this kind of cold. Crazy to think -18 C is looking really great right now!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 22, 2022)

Buna TX currently 50* and very foggy, before the blast hits


----------



## Kelly (Dec 22, 2022)

OMG! It’s freezing here yall!! Temp right now is 14!! But feels like -4, YIKES! Getting down to 10 degrees tonight  It did snow a little bit today but not enough to stick nor enough for my sled 

So happy the days are getting longer now and that summer is right around the corner! Come on sun, please show your face tomorrow!!! 

Elliott go away!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2022)

Horse frisky in their blankets. Puppy prefers the fire.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 22, 2022)

Awe sweet puppy


----------

